# Nasty, Freaky, Ugly Size



## Montego (Nov 26, 2018)

Time to get big and ugly.

Last "off season" I did a lot of experimenting and tried quite a few new things. Had some success and some failures but it set me up to really push in the right direction now.

I stayed relatively lean when I was growing before and plan to do so again until, I hit the wall then, we get chubbers.

Will be running EP oils and orals from Uncle Z for this go.

A couple weeks back I switched from short esters to long and the doses are -
200mg test e EOD(was going to use sust but switched)
120mg Deca eod
50mg tren hex eod

3iu gh ed
50mg Proviron ed

I will let this run for a few weeks then switch to a trt dose of test with some trestalone thrown in for good measure. 

Will be focusing back on the log book using FT since I did let it slip away at the end of my cut since strength was fading a bit. Not a good thing for me to do back then but, I did and it's more learned.

Diet -

Non training days will be trace carbs higher protein and fats

Training days will be moderate carbs higher protein moderate fats.

Cardio -

No.

Holding a ton of water right now from eating whatever I wanted since Thursday. Tons of Thanksgiving day food and desserts. Pizza. Fried chicken. Lots of ice cream. Donuts and kolaches. Diet began today so the water should be gone in a few days. 

Haven't trained since Wednesday since I needed a break and it's been nice. Tomorrow I'm back in the gym though. 

That's about it to kick things off. Starting pics from the day before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Montego (Nov 26, 2018)

Training today upper loading.

I removed lower pump from my upper loading days quite a while back since I wasn't recovering properly and, I was having the cramping issues. Will keep it out for a little while and revisit when I stall. I adjust for this by going up Tier in lower body only on my lower loading days.

Yates Row - 315*11, 365*7 drop set of dead stop rows to failure 135*14

Close grip Underhand pull down - 18*9, drop 10*9 long stretch followed by 45 seconds loaded stretch

Bb bench - 275 *7, 295*5 drop 225*6, 135*10, stretch pushup position for 45 second loaded stretch

DB Shoulder Press 2 count pause in stretch - 75*11, 75*8, 45 seconds loaded stretch

I've been dealing with a right wrist issue for about six weeks now. It bothers me quite a bit  on free weight pressing which is part of the low numbers on flat bench and DB. The other part is I just haven't focused on those recently due to the injury. Will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Montego (Nov 26, 2018)

Exciting meals


----------



## Montego (Nov 26, 2018)

This mornings breakfast I forgot to post.

3 whole eggs
100g steak

Shake is - 250g egg whites, 25g whey, 1 scoop Grazed


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 26, 2018)

Montego1 has been on a mission. Grinding day in day out for months now. His hard work , EP gear usage are all on point. Good job bro we?re impressed.
____________


----------



## Montego (Nov 27, 2018)

Off day today. So that means no carbs, a nap or two if I can squeeze them in and not much else. 

Chest is sore from doing bench again so that's a nice surprise. Rest of the body feels fine but the wrist is pissed off. It'll live. 

Dropped a few more lbs of water from my bone head feasting for three days since yesterday morning. Couple more to come off which might be gone after today so I don't look like a water buffalo.

That's about it. Let's make today a good day!


----------



## Montego (Nov 27, 2018)

OTG85 said:


> Montego1 has been on a mission. Grinding day in day out for months now. His hard work , EP gear usage are all on point. Good job bro we?re impressed.
> ____________


Thanks bud. Day in day out. Only way to really make progress.


----------



## Montego (Nov 27, 2018)

Fuck! Not today sir.... Not today....


----------



## Montego (Nov 27, 2018)

Meals so far today

1-
4 whole eggs
250g egg whites
120g steak

2-
500g egg whites
25g whey
48g natural pb
1 scoop Grazed

3-
280g chicken breast
20g coconut oil


Took the mutts for a walk. Been a while so I figured I would make a quick lap while I had nothing to do..... They were pulling me everywhere. Time to get them back in line!


----------



## Montego (Nov 27, 2018)

Some steak for a quick snack.


----------



## Montego (Nov 27, 2018)

Last two meals of the day

5 -

270g chicken breast

2c Broccoli

30g almonds

1tbsp EVOO 

6 -

75g whey

48g natural pb

1 banana


----------



## Montego (Nov 28, 2018)

Breakfast this morning.

Ran out of steak last night so I need to get some red meat from the store today..... If I can't find any on sale I'm gonna have to slum it up with ground beef for a little bit.... Damn Christmas shopping.

This mornings breakfast before I getting ready to train lower loading -

4 whole eggs (I always get the cage free omega 3 ones btw.... Makes me feel like I'm being healthier )
500g egg whites
15g coconut oil(cooked with)


----------



## Montego (Nov 28, 2018)

Pushed training back a little so I could have lunch with the wife. Will always choose the wife and lunch over training. Had a loaded baked potato with grilled chicken, no cheese, no butter, light sour cream.

Lower loading -

Hack - 10 plates *8,7 drop 4*failure

Lying leg curl - 130*11 drop 90*fail

Close feet machine leg press - 180*12 drop 120,fail

Good girls - 130*9 drop 90*fail

Calf Raise - 260*12, 11, 11,9

Upper pump after.

Wiped out. Stronger then expected but still pretty low numbers overall. Couple more weeks and we'll be back in the heavy weights.


----------



## Montego (Nov 28, 2018)

Post workout shake - (this would have had more carbs if I didn't have the potato pre workout) 

500g egg whites

25g whey

2 packs oats

Meal 4 -

270g chicken breast

1c broccoli

30g almonds

Meal 5 and 6 will be -

100g 93/7 beef

150g chicken breast

1c spinach

1tbsp EVOO


----------



## Montego (Nov 29, 2018)

Off today. The stairs are my enemy atm.....

Hack Squats are a love hate thing with me.... Nothing torches my quads when loading like hacks but damn are they rough on my knees. Between my quads and hamstrings being sore and my knees being achey I'm hobbling a tad bit today.

Got some shopping to do today since work has slowed down a tad and, hopefully I'll start to be able to get my regular naps in again. Last growing season I was able to get those in regularly every day after training almost and I believe they're a big reason why I did grow so much compared to the past.

I'm still "softening" a bit as the long ester stuff comes into play and the dryness of the short esters and minimal food go away but, very very full and round, feel ten times better and have a much more energy overall.


----------



## Montego (Nov 29, 2018)

Woke up late so had to adjust meals to make up some time.

First meal was a shake which I'm not a big fan of having shakes for first meals

1 -

500g egg whites

25g whey

48g natural pb

2-

4 whole eggs

150g chicken breast

3-

250g 93/7

1c broccoli

Meal 2 below.


----------



## Montego (Nov 29, 2018)

Hit a different grocery store today in hopes of finding red meat on sale.

The 93/7 I picked up yday (only 2lbs) was $4.95 a lb so I didn't get too much. What do we find today? NY Strip for $4.47lb. Yup yup! 5lbs please!


----------



## Montego (Nov 30, 2018)

Small changes.

Added in an intra with a few carbs and eaa's.

Took a few carbs and protein out of my post workout shake.

Adding a few carbs into meal following shake.

Intra is -
25g HBCD's
10g EAA'S
5g Leucine 
5g creatine
3g Citrulline

Post workout shake -
500g egg whites
1 pack oats

Training upper muscle rounds -

Cybex neutral row - 210*22, 190*22
Hammer plate loaded pull down - 320*22
Cable pullover - 70*23
Incline Smith - 225*26, 21
Reverse shoulder press - 270*23
DB shrug - 85*22
One arm extension - 40*23
Hanging knee raise - 24, 24, 22, 22

Not fat yet. Full as fuck though.


----------



## Montego (Nov 30, 2018)

Post shake meal

250g Chicken Breast
150g Jasmine rice


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 30, 2018)

Montego said:


> Post shake meal
> 
> 250g Chicken Breast
> 150g Jasmine rice


Shredder


----------



## Montego (Dec 1, 2018)

Got called in unexpected to work last night and didn't get off until about 6 this morning.

Kept getting woke up every hour from about 9am on so I'm pretty drained. Wife decided to rearrange the house....... I still love her.

Was scheduled to be a lower muscle round day but, between the total lack of energy and the fact that my quads are still sore, I'll push it back to tomorrow. Little extra rest never hurt anyone 

Meals so far...... Not great but I'm just eating and laying back down

1-
500g egg whites
25g whey
48g natural pb

2 -
280g pork loin (made this for the family yesterday before work)
1c broccoli

3-
280g chicken breast
60g almonds


----------



## Montego (Dec 1, 2018)

Guess I have never listed what OTC supps I take..... It's a pretty short list I guess.

1g fish oil 3x day
800mg ALC 3x day
1.9g CLA 3x day
1 multi vitamin serving AM and PM
1 Primal Defense 3x Day
500mg NAC AM and PM
250mg Magnesium AM and PM
10mg Melatonin PM 

That's it as far as general health.

Pre/intra workout stuff since I just added an intra

Pre workout -
1 scoop Stimul8 Muscle
2 Scoops Stimul8 Pump
5g creatine

Intra - This will get bigger and things added when the time comes

25g HBCD'S
10g EAA'S 
5g Leucine 
5g Creatine 
3g Citrulline 
1 scoop BCAA'S (Basically just for flavoring) 

That's it. 

I usually don't use ALC/CLA but I've got two bottles of it I've had forever so I figured I would put it in.

The magnesium I'm taking since that's what I was lacking when I was having all my cramping issues and it's worked perfectly.

Primal Defense is my pre/pro biotoc wonder supp. I was using Grazed as well but having them both in there was a bit much. Also I typically have at least 5g of glutamine in there somewhere but haven't picked any up. I use it for its positive effects on the GI.


----------



## Montego (Dec 2, 2018)

Worked early this morning but got off early as well.

Pre workout meal (due to work early.... Don't like liquid meals pre unless I have no choice )

500g egg whites
25g whey
60g natural pb

Intra -
25g HBCD's
10g eaa's
5g Leucine
5g creatine
3g Citrulline
1 scoop bcaa's

Post workout -
500g egg whites
1 pack oats
60g chex

Lower Muscle Rounds -
Squat Machine (dead stop reps holding tension) - 260*26(too light) 260*23
Romanian split squats - 35*23
DB leg curl - 35*16 3 forced  reps. These are brutal if you do them right lol. 
Preacher Curl - 110*22
Hanging knee raise - 24,23

Good session but, Legs weren't fully recovered and I could feel it immediately. 

Taking the wife and kids ice skating and relaxation for the rest of the day I hope.


----------



## Montego (Dec 3, 2018)

Meals from yday afternoon

4 - 

280g steak

250g Jasmine rice

5-

270g chicken breast

1c spinach

2tbsp EVOO

6 -

75g whey

48g natural pb

Training upper loading today

Meadows Row - 120*11, 145*8, 2 drop sets

DB Incline Rows - 75's*9, 1 drop set

Hammer Dips - 360*7, 360*7, 2 drop sets

Hammer shoulder press - 270*9, 270*7, 2 drop sets

Side lateral - 35*12, 10

Hanging knee raise - 4*15

Strength coming on slowly still.

Today's meals so far.

1 -

4 whole eggs

200g egg whites

100g steak

2 - 

intra

3 -

500g egg whites

1 pack oats

30g chex

4 -

250g Chicken Breast

150g Jasmine rice


----------



## Montego (Dec 3, 2018)

5 -

250g Chicken Breast

75g Jasmine rice

6 -

200g strip

One meal left.


----------



## Montego (Dec 3, 2018)

Last meal. Chicken and broccoli.... Weeeeee

Made some pulled pork sandwiches for the kids and wife in the instant pot. They tore em up!


----------



## Montego (Dec 4, 2018)

Second meal today

250g Chicken Breast
1c broccoli
Sriracha mayo

Never had Sriracha mayo before.... Not sure on it yet. I'm not a fan of spicy food but, it wasn't bad.


----------



## Montego (Dec 4, 2018)

Off today.

Holding a fuck ton of water for some reason... Not really sure why though... 

Nothing has been off diet wise. 

Drugs are still the same. 

Training is still where it needs to be. 

No GI distress.

Sleep was good and even got a long nap today.

Only thing that's changed recently was adding in the intra but, I adjusted meals so I'm not taking in much more calorie wise and, switched to these black tops from Giant to test igf..... I don't hold water from gh though so unless it's just this brand, which it might be, that's all I can think of. 

Scale is sitting at the same weight as Sunday - 238lbs so, maybe just in my head a bit.


----------



## Montego (Dec 4, 2018)

Trained my boy this afternoon. Haven't been able to get in the garage with him lately so today we did some max effort did and I'm impressed.

Bench has gone up 30lbs and squat has gone up 50 for his 1rm. Form is dead on too.

Session went like this -

Bench -
45*12, 12
85*8,8
95*3
115*2
125*1
135*1
145*1 (max. Might have had 5 more lbs)

Followed with stability work and pause reps. 4 second negative, 2 count pause - 
95*5, 3
45*12 resistance added by me lightly pressing bar down

Squat -
45*12, 12
95*8, 8
135*5
165*3
185*1
205*1
215*1
220*fail

Followed with
135 - 3 sets of 5 with ten deep breaths between each set and one all out set of 12.

Kid is doing work!


----------



## Montego (Dec 5, 2018)

Breakfast.

Lower loading today.


----------



## Montego (Dec 5, 2018)

Lower loading

Safety Bar squat - 495*8,6

HS SLDL - 225*8,7

Close stance leg press machine extremely slow eccentric - 230*10,8

Good girls ss bad girls - 130*10,11

Calf rate - 145*12, 12,12,12

Upper pump stuff.

Safety Squats felt fucking awesome. My bar is maxed out at 495 so I'll have to keep working for reps.

Intra workout shake was my regular one.

Post workout -

500g egg whites

1 banana

60g chex


----------



## Montego (Dec 5, 2018)

Meal 4 -

250g Chicken Breast

150g Jasmine rice

Meal 5 -

250g Chicken Breast

150g Jasmine rice

Meal 6 -

75g whey

Meal 7 -

180g steak

2c Broccoli


----------



## Montego (Dec 6, 2018)

Naps messed with my meals so making up ground.

Also, I have not had heavy whipping cream in FOREVER! I used to use it sparingly to get extra fats in and kill a sweet tooth but haven't since my war on dairy started a couple years back.

Had some left over from the cheesecake I made so I figured why not lol.

500g egg whites
50g whey
4tbsp heavy whipping cream


----------



## Montego (Dec 7, 2018)

Full today


----------



## Montego (Dec 7, 2018)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Low Cable Row with Ez bar Underhand - 15*23
Wide grip low cable row - 13*22
DB shrug - 75*25
Face pull with rope - 7*23
Star Machine chest press - 105kg*25, 18 drop 80*6
Side cable lateral with wrist cuff - 30*26, 23
Skull Crusher - 120*23
Knee raises - 24, 23

Very fast session today for whatever reason. Added in variety which was probably why.

I'm really enjoying the stretch and eccentric focus I've added in these last couple months. Feels like even though weights have went down a tad, I'm tearing the muscle apart even better. Back and chest especially. Full ROM stretch on these two body parts seems to be helping.


----------



## Montego (Dec 7, 2018)

Meals today so far. Little different.

1-
4 whole eggs
500g egg whites

2-
250g Chicken Breast
1 avocado

3- intra
Typical shake
1 banana

4-post workout
250g Chicken Breast
125g Jasmine rice


----------



## Montego (Dec 7, 2018)

Goodies!

Deca to finish off my rebound then trest to "cruise" 

Tren Base to be a fuck face at random times, mostly in the gym.


----------



## Montego (Dec 9, 2018)

Damn.

So this tren base, like most, burns like a mother upon injection. Few seconds later it's gone though. 25g 1' right delt. No clogging. 

Few seconds after that, heavy chest feeling.... Uh oh. No cough. Win. Still batting a thousand.

Stepped into the gym about an hour post injection. Warm up and stretching. During my last stretch the switch flipped. Same feeling as I get when getting ready for a set but just happened on its own. Laser focus.

Lower Muscle Rounds

Leg press mid stance - 12*26, 23
Hamstring Curl single leg - 30kg*23
Lying hamstring curl - 70kg*22
Smith Lunge alternating legs - 135*23, 21
Calf press - 150*23, 22 2 minute stretch after each MR
Tricep press - 14*23, 21
Ab machine - 80*23, 22

Pretty well had a lot more in the tank but, that's what I needed to do so that's all I did. Gotta trust the process 100%

Tren Base worked perfectly. Haven't used an injectable pre workout with any frequency in a long time but I'm gonna throw this in some. Focus was unique and different..... Just tunnel vision. Not a feeling of rage but drive. Pumps were above average. Strength wasn't up but, with focus and drive higher, I did increase reps. There's a difference. Pushing for an extra rep isn't the same as hitting an extra rep because you're stronger.


----------



## Montego (Dec 9, 2018)

Meals

1-
5 whole eggs
200g egg whites

2-
Intra

3-
500g egg whites
1 pack oats
30g chex

4-
225g chicken breast
150g Jasmine rice

5-
250g egg whites
25g whey
1 oikos yogurt
1tbsp natural pb


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 9, 2018)

Montego said:


> Damn.
> 
> So this tren base, like most, burns like a mother upon injection. Few seconds later it's gone though. 25g 1' right delt. No clogging.
> 
> ...



I found it takes a few days to really take effect. By the 5th day I was having monster pumps. I was also only using 1/2 ml with 1/2 ml of test suspension. I think you?ll enjoy it brother.
__________________


----------



## Montego (Dec 11, 2018)

Upper loading

50mg tren base pre workout

300g egg whites

1 oikos yogurt

2tbsp Nat PB

Intra shake as usual

DB rows - 150*10,8

Close grip pull down - 17*10 drop 13*8 drop 9*12

Incline Bb - 225*12, 9

Cable fly - 100*12

Standing Bb press (haven't done these in more then 3 years, they're going back in hard. Weak af) 95*12, 8

Triceps bodyweight extension - 12, 9

Operation post workout recovery complete

Aka nap


----------



## Montego (Dec 11, 2018)

So things seem to be going well overall.

Weight is sitting around 238-240lbs in the morning this last week. Not pushing food up again yet since I'm staying relatively lean while the scale is still climbing slowly.

Strength in the gym is progressing right along and I'm not gassing out as badly anymore. Still wiped out after training just not in the middle.

Little lethargic as I mentioned above but I believe it's just from lack of sleep from work and training harder.

Have a few more weeks to keep pounding away, probably 4-5, before I pull back the drugs to a "cruise" and take my cruise week in training. That cruise will most likely be shorter as I am hoping to still be in a good position body comp wise then to add in a little nutrient partiotoner


----------



## Montego (Dec 11, 2018)

342g 92/8 (weird ratio) ground beef

1 pack of green giant broccoli and cheese

These aren't that bad when you're bored with plain broccoli. Not much in the way of fats since it's fake cheese.

Shake was between solid meals

50g whey

1 banana

2tbsp Nat PB


----------



## Montego (Dec 12, 2018)

Off today and have to do a little grocery shopping.

So I confirmed yesterday, with that beef meal I posted, that red meat has been a bit of an issue with digestion lately and some bloating and water retention.

I've added more red meat over the last few weeks and noticed the bloat and water even on low carb days. Seems to me that the organic grass feed beef doesn't do this which isn't surprising as I often preach that anyways. I've just been able to get away with regular ole beef better while saving some cash.....

Looks like my grocery bill just got a lot more expensive


----------



## Montego (Dec 12, 2018)

Meals this non training day so far

1-

4 whole eggs

200g egg whites

100g chicken breast

2-

500g egg whites

25g whey

2 tbsp Nat pb

3-

250g Chicken Breast

1c broccoli

1 banana

4-

Same as 3

5-

230g 90/10 grass fed beef

1c broccoli


----------



## Montego (Dec 14, 2018)

Work has been hectic. Didn't train yday due to it. Actually had a free meal before what was supposed to be training and then hit called in. Was 3 home made chicken sandwiches in Hawaiin bread.

So I trained today for yday session.

Lower loading

Partial deads - 405*12, 8, 6
Sumo squat on cybex machinesl - 240*12, 10, 7
Lunges - 135*8, 7
Calf Raise 2 minute sets - 70*10, 8, 8, 7
Adductor - 150*10, 7

Upper pump after


----------



## Montego (Dec 15, 2018)

340g 85/15 organic grass fed beef
2c Broccoli

Gonna have to go a little leaner on the beef next trip. 50g fat in this serving is a little much.


----------



## Montego (Dec 15, 2018)

Meals today.

Not great. Only had 3 hours of sleep after getting off work this morning so that killed my appetite for most of the day.

1 -
4 whole eggs
200g egg whites

2-
250g egg whites
2 oikos yogurts
25g whey
1tbsp natural pb

3-
250g Chicken Breast
60g almonds

4-
340g 85/15 organic grass fed beef
Broccoli

5 -
50g whey
4tbsp heavy whipping cream

Not ideal but I just couldn't stand the thought of food.

Tomorrow I get the day off and I train so that will help with sleep and appetite.


----------



## Montego (Dec 16, 2018)

240. Up about 15lbs now. Happy with it atm.


----------



## Montego (Dec 16, 2018)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Hammer mid row - 180*26, 23
Preacher shrug - 5 plates *24, 22
Star plate loaded chest press wide grip - 245*23, 21
Cable Face pull with Ez Curl bar - 120*23, 21, 21
Dead stop skullcrusherz - 90*22, 21

Not bad. Those hammer rows are feeling great right now. Switched from pulling each side in one set to both and besides being able to use less weight, I feel a much better contraction and stretch. Also using a standard grip instead of neutral is hitting the upper back more which needs to grow.

Thinking of pushing food up a tiny bit post workout. Not much just 25g carbs in each of my post training meals. Should be enough for continued progress.


----------



## Montego (Dec 16, 2018)

Meals today

1- pre workout
400g egg whites
2 oikos yogurts
2 tbsp mct oil

2-
Intra shake

3-
500g egg whites
25g whey
100g chex
1 banana

4-
225g chicken breast
150g Jasmine rice

5-
Same as 4

6-
280g 85/15 organic grass fed beef
1c broccoli

7-
Same as 6


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 16, 2018)

Nice food intake





Montego said:


> Meals today
> 
> 1- pre workout
> 400g egg whites
> ...


----------



## Montego (Dec 18, 2018)

Switched out lower muscle rounds for lower pump this week. New stimulus. Everything past positive failure.

Leg press low mid - 12 plates x18, 15
Duck squat g185*22, 17
Romanian Sldl - 25*16, 15
Adductor - 90*17, 15
Abductor - 90*18,16
Calf Raise - 140*20, 17 2 minute stretch after each set
Preacher machine - 90*19, 17


----------



## Montego (Dec 19, 2018)

Meals today -

Pre workout -

250g egg whites

25g whey

48g natural pb

Intra -

Shake

Post -

500g egg whites

100g chex

1 banana

4-

225g chicken breast

100g Jasmine

5-

Same as 4

6-

250g Chicken Breast

60g almonds

7-

250g 85/15 organic grass fed beef

2c Broccoli


----------



## Montego (Dec 21, 2018)

Worked late so trained around 4am.

Upper loading

Cybex pull down - 250*9, 7
Standing machine row - 110kgx15, 12, 9
Star chest press - 130kg* 15, 12
Pec Deck - 180*15, 12,9
Machine reverse shoulder press - 110kg *10, 8
Side cable lateral - 35*9,9,7

Called it. Was wiped out from work


----------



## Montego (Dec 27, 2018)

Few things happened in a short time frame this last week.

An uncle of mine who helped raise me passed away the day before Christmas. Basically drank himself to death from alcoholism. 

A very close friend who got me started in training passed on Christmas eve from what they believe to be a heart attack. I don't think I need to go into why this happened at the age of 35.

The wrist I was nursing along at the end of prep and through my rebound seems to have gotten re injured at work.

All told this week was shit. Trained once. Haven't been on any form of diet. Extremely water logged atm which has my blood pressure through the roof. Very foggy headed from the shit food. Coming off that 80 hour work week I'm just completely unmotivated.

I haven't had a PLANNED break in quite a while. I was down a few weeks with my leg earlier in the year but I didn't get to enjoy it really.

At the same time I know I'm just being a pussy due to everything that's happened this week. Gonna train a little today just to get moving and feel the rest of the week out.


----------



## REHH (Dec 27, 2018)

I know some of what you're going through believe me....it's a struggle


----------



## Montego (Dec 28, 2018)

I trained yesterday. Nothing crazy but had a decent session.

High Row - 220*12, 10
Close grip pull down - stack*8 2 drops to failure
Close grip machine press ss machine chest press - 150kh*12, 10 - 15, 12
Pec Deck - 240*12 2 drops
Cable side laterals with cuff - 40*15, 15, 12, 9
Face pull with Ez Curl attachment - 140*15, 13, 11
Straight bar curl - 105*11, 8, 6


----------



## Montego (Jan 8, 2019)

Went to the garage gym to try and find my MOJO again this morning. Went well.

Reps are all controlled. Big big stretches on back and slower negatives on pressing.

Pull up - bw* 12, 10, 8, 6
Bb row - 275*12, 9, 8
Flat Bb bench - 275*12, 9, 8
Military press - 185*10, 8, 6
Cgbp - 185*12, 11, 9


----------



## Montego (Jan 10, 2019)

Lower day.

Cramping last night so only did Squats today. This work schedule I'm on now is very very similar to the one I was on when I tore my Sartorius this past year so I'm being careful not to get in that area of fatigue.

The cramps last night are a telling sign even though I haven't trained lower body in over a week I think.

Safety squat - 405*12, 10, 7

Upper pump after.

That's it lol. These were right up to failure instead of a rep short. Still slow controlled reps and seems strength is down from previous squat session. Could feel a lot of tightness post workout so hopefully I don't seize up later.

Gonna need bloods with an electrolyte test soon. I'm missing something besides the magnesium that I thought was the culprit.


----------



## Montego (Jan 13, 2019)

Almost back to a routine! Weeeeee

Upper Muscle Rounds last night/this morning. Went to a different gym so had some more variety. The low row machine was treating my back badly Lol. They have a lot of those machines that use your body weight to add resistance. I used it on chest and shoulders. 

Mid row - 220*23, 22, 20+2
Chest press - 80+bw *23, 22, 22
Shoulder Press - 80+bw *22, 21
Dip Machine - 330*23, 21
Plate loaded reverse delt machine - 30*23, 21


----------



## Montego (Jan 15, 2019)

Lower muscle rounds -

Low close leg press - 12 plates x23
Sldl on hammer shrug - 225*23, 21
Romanian split squats - 35*23
Adductor - 110*22
Abductor - 110*25
V bar press down - stack *15, 10
Ez Curl - 60*15, 12
Calf Raise - 280 *23, 22, 22, 21

Still rolling with low volume while I'm on my current work schedule. Don't need any fuck ups


----------



## Montego (Jan 15, 2019)

Post workout


----------



## Montego (Jan 15, 2019)

Chicken

Basmati rice

Sriracha mayo


----------



## Montego (Jan 16, 2019)

Upper loading

Smith Incline - 315*10, 335*7

Bb row - 315*11, 365,8

Chest supported DB row - 60*15

Rear lateral - 40*11, 9

Cable side lateral - 40*10, 7

Triceps cross body ext - 40*12, 50*7


----------



## Montego (Jan 16, 2019)

More of the same.

There's some broccoli in there too.


----------



## Montego (Jan 17, 2019)

Before bed meal.

Chicken
Squash
Zucchini
Mushrooms
Green onions

Sriracha mayo and little Ketchup for fun.


----------



## Montego (Jan 19, 2019)

Lower loading

My knees were fucking KILLING me tonight for some reason. Might be the weather? Good lord I hope not cause that's too much like being old for me....

Hack - 495*8, 6
Sldl - 295*9
Sissy Squat - 160*10
Adductor - 150*8
Abductor - 150*9
Calf Raise - 310*10, 8, 8, 6

Upper pump.

Really good pumps today but knees were limiting. About the worst pain I've had in a while. Dunno why.


----------



## Montego (Jan 22, 2019)

Forgot to post my training from the other day.

Was muscle rounds day but, since I haven't been training with the same intensity for the simple reason of how much work takes out of me, I did good old school DC rest pause sets. I'm pushing so my eyes feel like they're popping out of my head it's just being fatigued already it's effecting things.

Incline hammer - 360*8, 4, 3. Drop to 270*20
Flat machine press - 240*6,3,2. Drop to 180*20
Upper back machine (dunno what it's called) 240*8,5,2. 240*7,3,2.Drop to 185*20
Shoulder press machine - 250*8,5,2. Drop to 200*20
Dip Machine - 330*6,3,2 
Standing cross body extension - 90*20, 20
Preacher Curl machine - 90*20, 15, 13

That back machine smoked me. Felt like somebody hit me in the upper back with a sledge hammer.


----------



## Montego (Jan 23, 2019)

Last night was lower muscle rounds. Lack luster.

Smith squat - 315*23, 21
Hamstring Curl - 160*23
Duck squat - 225*22
Calf Raise - 220*24, 24, 23, 21

Not bad.

Trest is getting very apparent. Super fucking full all the time. Weight is up to 250 right now but I've added some fat off course. Still better shape atm then previous 250.

Sex drive is rediculos. Also getting easily aggravated so maybe e2 is elevated a bit. 12.5mg asin ed right now.

Pics eventually. Wanna keep pushing before I post up though.


----------



## Montego (Jan 24, 2019)

Training upper loading

Low row (per side) - 140*9, 7

Hammer mid row - RP 225*15, 8, 7

Dip Machine - stack *25, 18, 15

Cable fly low - 180*12, 11, 9

Rear delt machine - 40 25, 23, 18

DB curl - 45*10, 8, 7


----------



## Montego (Jan 25, 2019)

Lower loading

Leg press - RP 14*12,6,3

Leg press - 8*20 widowmaker

Hamstring Curl hips off pad - 70*12,10

Adductor - 130*12,10

Abductor - 130*9,8

Calf press - 320*40, 9, 9, 7

Upper pump after


----------



## Montego (Jan 26, 2019)

Off today.

Prepped food Yday.

Chicken along with a ton of 90/10 beef that was on sale for $2.99 lb in pre made patties.

Weight took a dip the last two days since I've been training at a higher intensity then previously. Adding in carbs more liberally going forward


----------



## Montego (Jan 28, 2019)

Training last night went good. Short session but I crammed a lot of intensity in. Did some things differently then usual with just muscle rounds and worked DC rest pause stuff again with high rep widowmaker type finishing work.

Shoulder press machine (dunno why it only goes up to 140 a side) - 280*18, 9, 5. 200*20 widowmaker
Side cable lateral ss cable rear delt fly no rest - 40*20, 18, 17. 40*17, 15, 14
V bar press - 180*12, 6, 4. 100*20
Seated DB curl - 30*18, 10, 7. 30*18
Bent over DB fly - 35*12, 7, 4. 20*22
Low row to upper chest - 120*10,5,3. 80*20

The Trest is shining. I don't think I've ever had pumps like this before. Not only are they cutting my sets short due to pain and ROM, they're lasting for about an hour post workout.


----------



## Montego (Feb 4, 2019)

Training tonight was lower loading

Front Squats (been a long time) - 245*8, 7
Hoist leg press - 12 plates *10, 8
Lying leg curl - 105*11, 8, 6
Seated Calf press - 260*22, 18, 15, 11
Adductor - 145*10, 7

Pump was brutal after all the garbage food I had on Saturday. Put it to good use tonight at least.


----------



## Montego (Feb 4, 2019)

Not much sleep today.

Had to get a bunch of groceries bought and some other little errands.

Will take tonight off most likely then go in tomorrow night for upper muscle rounds.


----------



## Montego (Feb 6, 2019)

No muscle rounds. Went with another loading session since I was feeling pretty good.

Hammer hi row - 270*8, 7

Hammer Low Row - 280*9 18*15

Hammer Incline - 360*8, 7

Dip Machine - 330 (stack) *25

Behind neck shoulder press - 195*8, 6

Seated row to neck - 80*20, 17

Preacher Curl - 110*14, 12

Overhead extension - 27*15, 13

Rope extension - 80*21

Strong. Pumps were crazy.

I've noticed my temper is pretty short lately. Very rare for me but it's apparent. Snapped at work a few times this last week. Trying to keep a lid on things.

I think maybe e2 is out of Wack some and possibly the lack of sleep and training are playing pretty big roles.


----------



## Montego (Feb 7, 2019)

Was going to train last night but didn't.

This sinus crap is back after I thought it was gone last Thursday. Just headache and drainage with a sore sinus cavity. Also, due to that, sleep has been crap from not breathing on top of my apnea and all the hours at work.

When I got off last night I was nodding off on my drive home so I just went straight there and got in bed. 8 solid hours of sleep but still not enough.

I will train tonight though.


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 7, 2019)

Hiya Monte, hope you not catching a nasty bug...those are the worst when you are hard at work training. Seems it's peaking at this time of year.


----------



## Montego (Feb 8, 2019)

Lower muscle rounds

Thighsolater (that's really what the machine is called) - 285*25, 22

Extension - 110*23, 21

Ham killer - 15

Glute kick back - 80*23, 21

Calf Raise - 280*23, 22, 22


----------



## Montego (Feb 24, 2019)

Sorry about my absence.

Mom has been in icu since last Friday. Had a virus that caused her BP to drop down to 50/20.

The BP issue has gotten better but she wasn't waking up from sedation like she should have been until last Thursday.

Things are getting better every day though. She is "awake" now and responding to us appropriately. Still a little slow on some things but the Dr assured me it will just get better with more time.

We're looking at about a month of physical/speech therapy before she can go home so, I'll be tending to my dad as well as keeping my regular 70-80hr a week work schedule during this time frame. It'll be tough but I'll make it work.

Since there is going to be so much going on I've shifted my focus in regards to training and personal goals.

I'm going to continue to train as much as possible and keep diet as tight as I can but, it won't be to the degree of the last two years. I'll keep updating my log and giving progress reports but, I don't expect huge results for the next month or two.

Instead, my focus is going to point towards more of my online coaching and clients. I've kept a relatively low number of guys I work with since I can only dedicate so much time to their programs. I don't like to half way do something so I don't take on too much. Cookie cutter stuff isn't my forte and that means a lot of updates during the week and so on. Since I'll be a little more relaxed in my own training I'll have more free time to dedicate to clients. These list few days I haven't been able to get back to my guys as promptly as usual and I apologize to them for that.

So, this log will still continue to monitor my own progress but not as in depth since progress won't be as good.


----------



## Montego (Feb 25, 2019)

Gonna try to get in tonight to train lower body.

I haven't squatted in quite a while so I'll see how the safety bar treats me.

Got back to work last night and was actually happy to be there. Work stress is nothing compared to sleeping on hospital floors for a week lol.

I tightened diet back up the last few days and my body responded well. Dropped a ton of water and I feel much much better. I hadn't noticed how bad my cardio has gotten over the last month from not training very much and carrying the excess water until these past two days.

Feeling like your heart if about to burst after Sex either means you're doing it right, which.. You know I always do OR! You're a fat out of shape piece of shit lol.


----------



## Montego (Mar 8, 2019)

Body is coming around a bit.

Digestion is getting better since diet is back on track as normal. When I deviate from what my typical diet is (100% structured) I tend to have the digestion issues come up. Mainly frequency of BM's. Either more frequent or borderline constipation.

Mental state is improving. Not training gets me in the dumps and that on top of everything that's happened, had me pretty low.

Going forward with the same mind set of focusing more on my clients but still trying to improve myself.

I dropped the trest a couple weeks ago. Didn't want to waste it. I've been using 300mg test and 150mg Deca since then. Holding decently but I have noticed a lot of softening since the switch.

Need to get bloods and donate then we'll see what's what in terms of direction going guard forward.


----------



## Montego (Mar 10, 2019)

So.....

Went in today because I didn't feel like I got enough work in on legs yday. They weren't to the extent of fatigue I expected.

Plan was some heavier loading on the Smith machine Squats since I can really torch my hamstrings on those.

Worked up to 405 for a few sets of 8. In my fourth set the dumb cunt next to me walked directly into the bar on my eccentric movement. Left knee popped. Hit the floor.

Pretty painful right now. I cussed the fuck out of her.


----------



## Montego (Mar 12, 2019)

Knee is still hurting so no back stuff since I trained in the garage and rows/deads are all I can do here.

Upper loading

Flat Bb bench - 275*10, 8, 6 two drops
Seated shoulder press - 185*10, rest pause 185*6,4,2 two drops
Close grip bench - 255*12, 10, 9 two drops
Bb curl - 115*12, 11,9 Two drops

Easy peasy.


----------



## Montego (Mar 17, 2019)

Couple extra days off due to work and my knee. It's feeling better but not 100%.

Safety Bar squat - 405*10, 8, 225*8 1.5reps

Hamstring Curl - stack *10,9 120*10 1.5reps

Close leg press - 350*12, 10 190*8 1.5 reps

Adductor - 130*12, 11, 9

Calf Raise - 150*10, 8, 7 (5 second negative, 10 second stretch on each rep)

Upper pump after.


----------



## Montego (Mar 18, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Gassed hard about halfway through. Cardio is dog shit right now.

Wide Grip neutral Pulldown - 225*26, 22

Low Cable Row mid grip - 240*23

Shrug - 405*23

Flat machine press - 270*23 gassed 270*7, 180*15

Cable curl - 40*24,22

Machine shoulder press - 250*23, 21

Db skull crusher straight set - 35*15, 12

Side lateral with cuff - 30*22, 21


----------



## Montego (Mar 19, 2019)

Mid day snack.

Appetite is huge since I've been training this week.

96/4 and Jasmine rice


----------



## Montego (Mar 19, 2019)

Things are getting serious


----------



## Montego (Mar 20, 2019)

Little more dense on calories this morning.

Lower Muscle Rounds today and still trying to fill back out a little.

Whole eggs and a bagel


----------



## Montego (Mar 20, 2019)

Muscle rounds today

Legs were still sore from my loading day a couple days back so, the extra calories will go to good use and, I had a post workout nap after olive garden. Gluten free pasta with plain marinara asked grilled chicken.

Leg press low and wide - 10*25
Leg press low and close - 10*24
Glute kick back toe pointed - 150*24, 22
Extension - 150*23, 21
Cable curl - 60*23
Drag curl - 95*24


----------



## Montego (Mar 22, 2019)

Upper loading. Pretty good today. Still trying to get strength back up but it's getting better.

Bent over Bb row - 315*10, 365*7
Mid width grip pd - stack *9 2 drops to failure 60 second weighted stretch
Flat Bb bench - 275*8, 6
Hammer Decline - 180*15 1.5's 60 second weighted stretch
Machine Shoulder Press - 360*10, 410*7
DB Shoulder Press - 55*11 60 second broom stretch each side
Unilateral Preacher Curl - 45*12, drop set of 6,6,5 (changing grips) 60 second static stretch


----------



## Montego (Mar 25, 2019)

Lower loading

Fucked my hand up at work last night. Nothing major or broken but it got popped pretty hard. No free weight movements today for that reason.

Smith squat - 405*10, 10, 9

Duck squat - 185*9

Seated curl - 130*10, 8

Calf Raise - 300*12, 11, 11, 10

Post workout egg whites, whey and fruity pebbles.

75p, 75c, 4f

Here's what my nutrition looks like atm. Still progressively adding food as time goes on so it's a little light atm.

Non training -

1-

5 whole eggs

200g egg whites

2-

275g chicken breast

2c Broccoli

2tbsp EVOO

3- snack

5 boiled eggs

4-

275g chicken breast

2c Broccoli

90g almonds

5-

480g egg whites (16oz) 

25g whey

2tbsp Nat PB

6-

250g red meat

1c broccoli

Half avocado

7-

Same as 6

Training days

1- pre workout

5 whole eggs

1 bagel

1 banana

2 -

480g egg whites

25g whey

75g cereal

1 banana

3 -

250g Chicken Breast

2 bagels 

1 banana

4 -

250g Chicken Breast

300g Jasmine rice

5- snack

5 eggs

6-

250g red meat

200g Jasmine rice

7 -

280g red meat

1c broccoli


----------



## Montego (Mar 27, 2019)

2nd Post training meal. Ran out of bagels


----------



## Montego (Mar 27, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Good session. Was a bit rushed cause I have so much to do since I finally have a day off.

Hammer Row - 270(both arms) *23

Hammer row - 135(1 arm at a time) *22

Rack Pull - 495*21 (form broke down so I stopped) 

Mid grip Pulldown - 13*23

Loaded stretch

Close grip machine press - 260*25, 22

Fly loaded stretch

Bent over lateral swings - 40*26, 23

Broom stretch

DB curl - 30*23

Dual handle Cable curls, arms back - 35*22

Preacher stretch

I spent so much time the last few months I was training tweaking exercises and finding ques so I'm fully activating my lats and chest and it's payed off after the couple months of minimum training. I'm feeling the target muscle work more then ever and that's bringing brutal pumps so, my sets are shortening due to pain instead of fatigue. I'm also once again getting that dull ache after each training session. Not DOMS but more life the muscle is bruised deep inside which in the past has been a good sign.

Weighed at the gym, 250 right now. Dunno how accurate the scale is but that seems right. By years end, 265-270. It'll happen.


----------



## Montego (Mar 28, 2019)

Lower muscle rounds

These turned into straight DC sets. Might have had a little tren base before the session......

Hack - 12 plates *8,4,2
Widowmaker - 6*20
Sldl hammer machine - 410*7, 3, 2
Leg press low close - 12 *8, 4,2
Calf demo - 200lbs

Fuck off I'm destroyed.


----------



## Montego (Mar 29, 2019)

Bloods from a week and a half ago or so.

Was running

3iu Puretropin's ed, 400mg EP Test E, 200mg Deca, 12.5mg Aromasin day after pin.

Bloods drawn five days after last injection.


----------



## Montego (Mar 30, 2019)

Upper loading big stretch focus session

DB row (forehead in Incline bench) - 125*12, 9, 8

Bb Incline - 245*10, 9, 8

Reverse machine shoulder press - 275*10, 8, 7

Close grip machine press - 120kg*11, 9, 7


----------



## Montego (Mar 31, 2019)

Off day

Meals are going down pretty easily lately. Today being a non training day this has what they look like so far. 

1-
6 whole eggs
1c whites

2-
275g chicken breast
1c broccoli
90g almonds

3-
Same as 2 sub almonds for one small Avocado 

4-
280g bison
1c broccoli
2tbsp EVOO

5-
250g salmon
Asparagus

6 will be a shake with pb and 7 steak meal with oats

Onward and upward


----------



## Montego (Apr 1, 2019)

252lbs.

I guess I've got work to do but it could be worse given the large amount of time off  thirteen more lbs with abs..... I think we can do it. Especially since I'm not on much


----------



## Montego (Apr 1, 2019)

May 2017 232lbs
May 2019 252lbs


----------



## Montego (Apr 4, 2019)

Pre workout meal -

500g egg whites

4 whole eggs

1 bagel

1 banana (not pictured)

Post workout -

500g egg whites

25g whey

27g dyno bites (off brand for life!)

1 packet oats

1 banana

Like I said. Ramping up the food still and waiting for the switch to flip so I'm ready to start a blast. Been on "cruise" since January 1 so not a bad little break from high doses. And bloods were good. Tad high on hematocrit and such but just barely. A donation and another few weeks and I'll be primed.

Killer session.

I knew as soon as I started my stretching it was going to be good. Could feel every muscle soooooo well today.

Upper DC style rest pause

Hammer row (standing, chest on pad, feet back)

This gives me a huge stretch and, makes it so I lock in and can't use momentum pulling.

270*10, 6, 4

270*8, 4, 3

Mid grip Pulldown to neck (big stretch and upper back focus) - 15*12,6,4 15*9,4,2 drop

Flat machine press - 150kg*13,7,4 150kg*11,5, 3

Cage press - 100*12,5,3 100*8,4,2 drop

Shrug - 335*15,9,6 335*14,7,4

Side lateral with Bb - 30*12 30*11

Rear delt cable fly kneeling - 20*15 1.5's 20*10 1.5's

Dip Machine - 270*19,8,5 270*15,6,2

Bb curl - 75*15,8,5 75*12,6,3

Too much volume but, I couldn't stop


----------



## Montego (Apr 5, 2019)

This session took went in a completely different direction then I expected. High rep stuff. To failure on everything but Squats obviously.

Safety Bar squat - 315*20,20,18,16

Sldl - 80's *18, 16

Lunges - 145*21, 17

Adductor machine - 110*23, 20

Calf Raise - 280*25, 23, 22, 20, 18

Hanging knee raises - 20, 20, 18, 17

Did abs.... That's rare these days lol.

Took my own lecture to heart and pushed it today. Only puked once after the set of 17 on Lunges.

Pre workout goodie -


----------



## Montego (Apr 5, 2019)

Post workout shake was the usual egg whites, whey, cereal, oats and banana.

Following meal was chicken and cream of rice. Haven't had cream of rice in a while so it was a nice change. Can put down SO many carbs with such a low volume of food. 

275g chicken breast

95g cream of rice (dry weight)

32g pb

Cinnamon

Ketchup ()

1 banana


----------



## Montego (Apr 7, 2019)

Upper loading today.

Pre workout was

500g egg whites
25g whey 
2 bagels
30g natural pb

Chest supported t bar - 4*8,9 3*10 2 drops
Seated low row U handle - 14*10 drop
Smith BP - 275*12 315*6 drop
Seated Cable press - 200*8 2 drops
Machine shoulder press - 105kg*12 110*8 drop
Hammer shrug - 315*15, 13

Post workout (little less then normal) 

500g egg whites
25g whey
1 banana
1 pack oats


----------



## Montego (Apr 7, 2019)

Progress since I've gotten my shit together has been pretty fast.

Right now I'm running

3-400mg test a week

200mg Deca

5iu gh, this was every day but I'm pulling the one switcheroo to pre workout only soon

Given how quickly I've come back around I'm gonna ride this out for a little while longer.... 

I would love to start slamming full barrels of test, Deca and tren with some insulin but, I just don't need it right now.

I do need to buy a fucking scale though. Might have to spend a little more cash and get a good one this time cause I'm sick of inaccurate readings from my old one and, it's been dead for a month lol.

I've also been looking over my log book from the past year or two and comparing progress. I made some changes over that time and I can see exactly where I got better and worse.

Back training has stayed relatively the same but, when I started to gravitate away from rack pulls I lost some thickness. Those are back in.

Also my arm training or lack there of. I was barely training arms and, they did get worse. Also, Preacher curls got less. Palm up DB curls were more common. Didn't help. Volume was only 2 sets each session so, I'll be switching up exercises back to heavier movements, heavy is relative here since I work in higher rep ranges on arms, and adding an extra set for biceps and triceps. Triceps got better...... More pop but not bigger. Mixing more dips in and moving away from rope work.

Legs, I just have to keep squatting and doing Adductors. Hamstrings are weak. Back to heavy stiff legs and heavy lying curls. Quads have made great progress so no changes. 

Delts have always been strong but, rear and medial delts got much better since I didn't train front delts as often and focused work there.

Chest, always a bitch. Heavy pressing has been working but I have to keep the flies in there.

This is the reason you take progress pictures and log your training.


----------



## Montego (Apr 9, 2019)

Lower loading

Leg press - 14 plates *11, 14+50*10, 14+100*7 Widowmaker 6+100*20

Lying leg curl - Stack*10, 8

Smith squat - 315*12, 9

Adductor - 130*10, 7

Calf Raise - 500*10*6

Gargoyle stretches, squat stretches, all kinds of stretches


----------



## Montego (Apr 15, 2019)

Forgot to post my lower training from the weekend

Smith squat - 365*18, 15, 12
Seated hamstring curl - 150*17, 16
Romanian split squats - 45*19, 16
Adductor - 110*17, 15, 12
Calf Raise - 250*25, 22, 20, 19

Upper loading today - 

Shoulder width Pulldown - stack *8 240*10 drop 
Low wide cable row - 15*12, 8 drop drop
Incline Smith - 275*12, 315*6 drop
Standing dip machine - 180*15, 135*10, 90*fail
Shrug - 225*15, 13, 12, 10
Preacher Curl - 90*15, 13, 11, 9

That's a wrap. 

Had a couple free meals over the weekend. Just enjoying some time with the family but nothing crazy. Yday I fasted for 18 hours since I was having a little gi distress and today is all good.


----------



## Montego (Apr 15, 2019)

Meals today since I haven't been posting them much

Pre workout -
5 whole eggs
1c whites
1 bagel

Post -
500g egg whites
25g whey
75g Dino Bites
1 pack oats
1 banana

Post training solid meal -
225g chicken breast
150g Jasmine rice

4-
225g chicken breast
150g Jasmine rice

5 -
250g 96/4 ground beef
75g Jasmine rice
1 banana

6 -
225g chicken breast
1 avocado

7 - will be
250g flank
60g almonds 
1c greens

Plus Ketchup on all but the flank and shake


----------



## shadowsfall444 (Apr 19, 2019)

great post


----------



## Montego (Apr 24, 2019)

Slept all afternoon and night 2 days ago. The weekend really wore me out and weight dropped a few lbs from not getting in typical volumes of food.

Training yesterday was upper loading

Standing mid row chest on pad - 225*12, 10

Underhand close grip pull down - stack*9, 2 drops

Plate loaded chest press - 360*10, 7 1 drop

Machine close grip press - 110kg*12, 11

Side lateral machine - 150*10, 8 2 drop

Dats it. Strength is starting to level out some so the real grind starts.

Off today.

Eating. Cleaning house. Napping with puppies


----------



## Montego (Apr 28, 2019)

Finally able to train. Fucking work went crazy the last week.

Lower loading -

Seated squat machine - 310*10, 330*8 200*20 WM

SLDL Hammer machine - 415*8, 6

Lunges Bb - 185*9, 6

Calf Raise - 280*12, 11, 9, 8

Adductor - 150,9, 7, 6

Upper pump. Been force feeding this week due to work. I burn a ton of calories when it's busy so I added a meal (8 now) and snacks.

The meal is one large can tuna in water, 2 eggs, 2tbsp organic mayo and relish

Snacks are Bananas almonds and more eggs.

Last year I was getting around 5-6k calories and couldn't hold weight when it was busy. Hope that isn't the case this year.


----------



## Montego (Apr 30, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Machine row close grip - 100kg*25, 22

Plate loaded Pulldown wide Underhand grip - 225*23, 21

Hammer chest press - 270*21

Cable fly - 160*23

Cage press - 135*22

Cage press behind head - 115*23

Reverse triceps extension - 100*24, 22

Knee raise - 8 sets of 12

Felt good today. Got my weight holding at 255 again.

Post workout

500g egg whites

25g whey

3/4c cream of rice

4tbsp grape jam

Lots of salt


----------



## Montego (May 4, 2019)

Looking at progress pics this morning. Legs grew 3 inches over the last year or so according to my tape measure.


----------



## Montego (May 5, 2019)

One of my best sessions lately.

Music stream was on point.

Energy was awesome.

Strength high.

Focus.

Can't ask for much more. Busted some blood vessels under my eyes during Squats lol. Lol like I got punched in the face.

Safety Bar squat - 455*10, 455*7 315*20 widowmaker
Lying leg curl - 80kg*11, 9
Front squat Smith - 255*11, 9
Calf Raise - 130*12, 10, 9, 9
Adductor - 170*11, 7

Upper pump.

Getting legs back finally. Last year I maxed out the bar on safety Squats (495) for I think 8 reps, gotta look back in my log book but, I was pretty gassed at the time. It's coming back with about a third of the gear atm.

Meant to get updated pics but the locker room was packed. I'll snap some one day this week.


----------



## Montego (May 6, 2019)

Off today. Legs are extremely sore. Hard time standing up sore.

Still mulling over when to start my blast. My goal to be low test was until May and I've hit that. Still not as consistent on training as I would like to be but, not as bad as the beginning of the year.

Typical day of eating on non training days right now -

1-
6 whole eggs
1c whites

2-
60g whey
60g almonds

3 -
230g chicken breast
1c greens
2 tbsp evoo

4 -
Repeat 3

5 -
500g egg whites 
25g whey
50g natural pb 

6 -
250g flank or skirt steak
2 eggs

Throughout the day I'll also have 2 bananas and split one container of Tuna salad usually after the shake meal. 

The tuna salad is -
250g tuna in water
2 whole eggs
60g no sugar added sweet relish
28g Mr Kensington natural mayo

Training days is  -

1- pre workout 
8 whole eggs
1 bagel

2- post workout 
500g egg whites 
25g whey
75g chex
1 packet oats (maple brown sugar, it makes a difference ) 
1 banana 


3 -
230g chicken breast
250g white rice

4 -
Repeat 3

5 -
500g egg whites 
25g whey

6 -
250g flank or skirt steak
2 eggs

Pretty simple.

I've been having one or two free meals a week. Typically a regular meal with some kind of dessert thrown in.

When the blast starts, whenever that is, the free meals go away and more food is added to my regular plan.

Oh! And I've been walking my dogs a few times a week still so, I guess you can call that cardio? Not really but whatever.


----------



## Montego (May 8, 2019)

Another really good session... I keep in stringing these together I might look decent by years end.

Low Cable Row neutral - 14*26(+3) 15*23
Smith bent over row - 315*22
Incline hammer - 270*25(+2) 240*23
Reverse machine shoulder press - 270*20/180*7 haven't muscle rounded this movement. It's not the best option imo but I'll give it some time. 
Cable front raise one arm - 30*22/23
Rope extension - 10*22
Rope crunches - 10*17(cramping) 

Good day good day. Strength is still moving up. Weight is slowly creeping up week to week. Averaging about a half pound each week which is fine.

Just biding my time


----------



## Montego (May 9, 2019)

Lower muscle rounds

Squat machine dead stops - 300*25, 22
Smith front squat - 135*15 finished with body weight reps
Seated leg curl - 90*24, 23
Calf press - 260*24, 26
Hanging knee raise - 24, 24
Cable biceps iso curl - 35*23, 21

Legs were still not completely recovered today but, increased weight on the dead stop Squats while still managing to go over on reps.

Moving right along.


----------



## Montego (May 11, 2019)

Upper loading went well. The log book is speaking to me and saying we're on the right track!

Weights still creeping up!

Hammer iso row standing big stretch locked in - 180*12, 10, 7 2drops

Smith Flat - 315*10, 7

Standing dip machine - 230 to failure and one drop

Standing Bb press - 135*10, 155*6

When the arms and delts outgrow your favorite shirts.... Gotta chop em up.

3x problems


----------



## REHH (May 11, 2019)

No bro don't start chopping up the good shirts....lol


----------



## Montego (May 11, 2019)

REHH said:


> No bro don't start chopping up the good shirts....lol


Already done. Don't plan on getting smaller so I gotta wear em some how lol.

Was getting a really bad rash between my delt/chest and arm pit from being WAY too tight.

Wife told me today, you look stupid with those shirts that fucking tight on your arms and chest lol.


----------



## Gibbs1 (May 12, 2019)

Montego said:


> Upper loading went well. The log book is speaking to me and saying we're on the right track!
> 
> Weights still creeping up!
> 
> ...


Great shirts man and an awesome problem to have! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (May 15, 2019)

Gibbs1 said:


> Great shirts man and an awesome problem to have!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


They're one of my favorites. I haven't seen them in Concert yet but, hopefully I'll get to next time they come here.

Forced all my meals down yesterday.

Actually sat at the table for almost an hour to finish the last one off.... And it was a non training days so not nearly as much food as today.

Today they have gone down much easier. I was at work at 4 this morning so that did help a bit.

Trained after work which I hate. Usually if I have to work a full shift I'll push the training to the next day since I'm exhausted and it wouldn't be a very conductive training session anyways. If I hadn't trained today though it would have been a few days to many off since weekends are very busy lately.

As I predicted, strength tanked after each of my muscle rounds on chest so, I threw it the old curve ball and switched exercises every muscle round. That helps.

Upper Muscle Rounds

Flat machine press - 270*26 (+3),270*17(fail)180*10

Start pull down machine - 120kg*26(+3)

High Row Wide Grip (holding posts not handles) - 150*25

Dual handle cable row feet on floor (here's a fucking ego buster for ya lol) 100*23

Incline DB raise - 30*23

Seated DB raise above chin - 20*23

Triceps rope ss cable Ez Curl (2 sets wide, 1 set close) - 80*22/80*23, 70*21/80*21, 60*22/70*22

Hanging knee raise - 5*20

Those cable rows will get you right lol. You can't leverage with your legs so it's all back. If you're keeping your lower back stable, which you should, you can't go very heavy but you get locked in with the lats very well.

I've been neglecting my biceps for a while and I guess I need to start training them seriously again before they get under 20'. They grow with very little work so it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## REHH (May 15, 2019)

If I start forcing food down then imma gaining some body fat, unless it's pure protien. I've cut back on the protein alittle due to the chronic high creatinine and Dr recommendation.


----------



## Montego (May 16, 2019)

What day is it? High Rep leg day! Yaaaaaaaay..... Fuck me. High rep leg days are brutal enough. Throw in focus on progressive overload and you get laying on the floor after sets and almost puking.

Safety Bar squat - 315*20,20,17
Machine Lunges - 70*17, 15
Calf press - 260 *25, 24, 22, 22
Standing leg curl - 90*25, 23
Hanging knee raises - lost count
Cable curls - 4*15-13

Crooked ass walking ass.


----------



## Montego (May 16, 2019)

REHH said:


> If I start forcing food down then imma gaining some body fat, unless it's pure protien. I've cut back on the protein alittle due to the chronic high creatinine and Dr recommendation.


Right now work is so busy it would be hard to add any body fat I think lol. Gotta grow somehow


----------



## Montego (May 17, 2019)

Kroger had beef chuck steaks on sale for $2.99/lb yesterday.

So I got six lbs. Making it the same way I make my flank and skirt steak, in the instant pot with fajita season, onions and peppers.

I know a lot of guys won't get certain cuts of red meat due to higher fat content but, skirt and chuck are pretty lean if you take the time to trim them up. Maybe a little more fat then flank but, still not too much to be concerned about really.


----------



## REHH (May 17, 2019)

Montego said:


> Kroger had beef chuck steaks on sale for $2.99/lb yesterday.
> 
> So I got six lbs. Making it the same way I make my flank and skirt steak, in the instant pot with fajita season, onions and peppers.
> 
> I know a lot of guys won't get certain cuts of red meat due to higher fat content but, skirt and chuck are pretty lean if you take the time to trim them up. Maybe a little more fat then flank but, still not too much to be concerned about really.




How did u chop it up


----------



## Montego (May 18, 2019)

REHH said:


> How did u chop it up


A fork.

You can just press on the meat with a fork and it falls apart 

Instant pot magic my friend


----------



## Montego (May 20, 2019)

Trained. Finally!

Upper loading.

Moved order of exercises around putting chest and delts ahead of back. I've been focusing on my back for a long time so it's a good time to switch things up a tad.

Smith Incline - 275*11, 285*10, drop 225*6,3

Seated machine fly - 130*15,11

Hammer Shoulder Press - 270*9, 7

Cable lateral ss bent over lateral - 40*15,10 40*13,8

One arm Bb row - 170*9, 180*7

Dual handle cross body Pulldown - 90*18, 15

Touch up biceps and triceps

This cereal is amazing by itself. Decent in shakes.


----------



## Montego (May 22, 2019)

Lower loading

Replaced pre workout carbs for an intra today to see if the gas tank would be better. Seemed better but it'll take a while to see if it's consistent.

Intra was just 50g hbcd and 15g Eaa's with some Citrulline and glycerol added.

Leg press high feet placement - 16 plates *12, 16+50*10, 16+70*7
Extension - 170*9, 150*8
Sldl on hammer toes elevated - 135*12, 10 (Adductor wasn't right so I didn't push it)
Calf press - 300*12, 15, 11, 10

Upper pump and abs

Still struggling to keep weight up. Getting tighter but I'm not worried about that, just want to keep the scale stable while doing so. Guess we add more food.

Getting closer to pulling the blast trigger but I really don't feel like it..... Weird. Usually I'm having to hold back but this go I'm just not excited to blast right now.

Longer I'm off and can maintain or keep progressing on the cruise doses the better the blast will be anyways.

Cereal of the day


----------



## Montego (May 23, 2019)

251

Four lbs lighter then my high weight last year but given everything that's happened this year and only being at a cruise dose all year, I'm good with it.

Lower abdomen is such a cunt. Gets fat quick. 

I'll blow 255 away. 265 goal is on track.


----------



## Montego (May 23, 2019)

Training was upper muscle rounds. Very very good session again. Train is starting to roll. Will be adding more weight next session for sure. 

Plate loaded Pulldown - 230*26, 22

DB row in Incline bench - 45*28, 50*22

Hammer dip machine - 270*26, 23

Trifuckta (dusty hanshaw special he got from Dante, 15 full rom laterals, 15 partials, 15 5 count holds, it sucks) - 30*2 rounds

Dead stop skullcrusher - 70*23 (great variation for those of you who get elbow pain doing typical skullcrushers. They're hard to.)

Hanging knee raise ss cable crunch - 4 rounds of 15-12 reps no rest

Gonna go a little harder on ab training. Adding in vacuums and gravity assisted vacuums every day. Seeing if we can pull this waist in some. Never going to do a vacuum pose but, I want to be able to have full control of my Transverse Abdominis.


----------



## Montego (May 24, 2019)

240 (2018) - 251 (2019)


----------



## Montego (May 25, 2019)

Lower muscle rounds

Dunno what was going on today but the mind muscle connection was probably the best I've ever had.

Felt my quads all the way up to my waist and glutes/hams were contracting HARD.

Lighter weights then usual but, due to the above, it was agonizing.

Leg press low mid stance - 10*26
Leg press high close stance - 10*23
Cable Romanian split squat - 35*11(completely fail) bw*12(completely fail)
High pad hyper extension with cables - 40*23, 22
Calf Raise - 100*23, 22, 22, 21 (held stretch between sets for 1:30)
Cable rope crunches - 80*23, 22, 21
Straight set bicep curls 3 wide 2 narrow - 80*20, 18, 15, 15, 14

That's a wrap.


----------



## Montego (May 27, 2019)

Upper loading

Low Cable Row mid grip Underhand - 18*12, 20*8, 11*15
Viz dead - 495*12, 8
Bb bench - 275*10, 7
Star shoulder press - 360*11, 7
DB curl ss Underhand extension - 40*12/80*18, 40*9/80*15, 40*7/80*14
Hanging knee raise ?4*12

Huge variety of food


----------



## Montego (May 27, 2019)

Shoulder is still having some pain. I think it's the Smith pressing actually. I haven't used a Smith to do a lot of my pressing in forever and, I stopped for this very reason I believe.

I moved to the Smith since strength has been going crazy and I wanted to make sure I got every rep out of every set. I still don't go to failure on Smith but the reassurance let's me dig one or two more out usually.

Today with the Bb pressing there was zero pain.


----------



## Montego (May 31, 2019)

Shoulder limited my pressing so I had to switch my Incline work to a decline type press. Not really sure what's going on. Mostly new exercises today since the gym was fucking slammed full of people 

Upper Muscle Rounds

Hammer Pulldown - 360*25, 23

Meadows Row - 135*23,22

Slight decline machine press - 105kg*23

Cable fly (high to low) - 120*25

Rear delt fly - 45*22, 22

V bar press - 12*23, 21

Rope crunch - 80*23, 22, 21


----------



## Montego (May 31, 2019)

Forgot to post my lower loading from yesterday

Lower loading

Safety Bar squat - 455*11(+1), 8(+1), 315*21(+1)

Lying hamstring curl - 80kg*14(+3), 12(+3)

Close stance leg press (5 count eccentric, 3 count pause) - 6 plates *15, 13

Calf Raise (full stretch between sets) - 100*10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Ab machine - 60*15, 15, 14, 12

Upper pump

Stronger.


----------



## Montego (May 31, 2019)

Meals so far -

1-
5 whole eggs
200g egg whites 
1 bagel

2 - intra
50g hbcd
15g Eaa's
5g Leucine

3 - post workout
500g egg whites
70g cereal
1 packet oats
1 banana

4 -
225g chicken breast
250g white rice

Last meals will be

5 -
Same as 4

6 -
250g flank
180g white rice

7 -
250g flank
1c broccoli
2tbsp EVOO


----------



## Montego (Jun 1, 2019)

Rough ass day at work.

Mid to upper 90's with 85% humidity.

Was working with a new guy and it was hell. Guy was completely lost so I had to work harder to make up for it. Also, in my line of work, not knowing where you're supposed to be and what you're supposed to be doing can be life threatening so, yeah it was stressful lol.

Either way, I woke up at 251lbs after the bathroom and before drinking anything so, out of curiosity I weighed a little while ago, 249lbs. 5 meals into the day and almost two gallons of water down.

This is what I ran into last year when my weight started to drop or stagnate. This is also the recipe that led to me tearing my Sartorius.

Soooooo a few weeks back I started eating sun flower seeds between meals for this very reason and to help with the sodium. It seems to be working since I haven't had any cramping given the circumstances. Let's hope that keeps up.

Tomorrow is lower muscle rounds!


----------



## Montego (Jun 2, 2019)

Today was actually high rep leg day per the old log book.

Smith pause Squats - 315*22, 20

Standing leg curl - 70*21, 18

Romanian split squats - 45*20, 17

Calf press - 200*25, 25, 23, 22

Hanging knee raise - 15*5

Preacher Curl ss cable cross body hammer curl - 80*15/30*12, 13/11, 12/11, 12/10

Intra eaa's hbcd and so on.

Post workout shake will be replaced with steak and rice for today.


----------



## REHH (Jun 2, 2019)

Montego said:


> Today was actually high rep leg day per the old log book.
> 
> Smith pause Squats - 315*22, 20
> 
> ...




Bulgarian split squat the same ?


----------



## Montego (Jun 2, 2019)

REHH said:


> Bulgarian split squat the same ?


Yep same exercise.


----------



## Montego (Jun 3, 2019)

Upper loading

Stroooong

Hammer iso row (per side) - 205*12, 9 same reps as last rotation +25lbs per side
Rack Pull - 585*8, 225*20(snatch grip)
Hammer Dip Machine - 360*10, 8
Cable Decline fly - 190*18
Rear delt Pulldown - 15*15, 13
DB laterals - 30 20, 18
Reverse triceps extension - 14*13, 10, 8
Rope crunch - 80*15, 15, 13, 12

Strong as fuck today. I haven't done heavy rack pulls in a while but I think that's right at a pr. Same with hammer dip

The rear delt pull down. I've talked about those before but, for those who haven't seen it.

Use a neutral grip Pulldown bar. The one that's shoulder width wide. Fully stretch out at the top. Lean back VERY slightly. Pull above your head and back as far as you can go while trying to pull the bar apart. Those will destroy the rear delts. Can't use a ton of weight but really focus on the stretch and squeeze up top.


----------



## Montego (Jun 3, 2019)

Little scary moment earlier.

Had my normal post workout shake after training and did a little stuff around the house after.

Decided to go to the grocery store and about five minutes into the drive went hypo. Pretty bad too, sweats, lost some motor function, shaky, extremely dizzy.

Pulled over and grabbed some glucose tabs I kept in the car from when I ran slin last year.

First time I've went hypo since actually running insulin and I miss judged carb sources. To many simple carbs, not enough complex carbs to sustain me to my next meal.


----------



## Montego (Jun 3, 2019)

Got carried away she started eating before the picture.

This is "flap" cut. Whatever that is. Decently lean and cheaper then flank.

Honey Dijon mustard.


----------



## Montego (Jun 4, 2019)

Omg my legs are hurting. Adductors and glutes especially.

High Rep pause Squats.... Devil!


----------



## Montego (Jun 5, 2019)

Lower loading

I was still a little sore from my high rep day but went on and trained anyways. Pr's

Leg press mid stance - 14+100*12(+2), 10(+2), 6*15(5 count eccentric) +1 20 second iso hold

Calf press - 315*12*5 (30 second loaded stretch between each set)

Sldl cable - 180*15(+20lbs), 12

Sissy Squat - orange band *12, 10

Upper pump after

Adductor machine is still broke. Sumbitches..... How am I gonna get rid of this thigh gap 

Stronger this week despite still being sore.

Getting close to blast time.....

I'm waiting to see if I get this money back from the attorney General and, if I do, I'm going to hire a coach for a little bit. Get some new perspective but, in the same realm of what I've been doing with higher frequency lower volume work.

If it goes as planned, I might pick a show at the end of the year... Maybe. Big maybe


----------



## Montego (Jun 5, 2019)

Second post workout Eats

Chicken, sweet potato and the instant pot rice and black beans


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 6, 2019)

Montego said:


> Little scary moment earlier.
> 
> Had my normal post workout shake after training and did a little stuff around the house after.
> 
> ...



yikes... man, that is some scry shit... This happened with my daughter, we were out riding bikes early one morning down a concrete bike trail on the river. it was hot muggy, we were sweating profusely, she skipped breakfast and went hypo, I had to knock on random doors to get help, Gatorade did the trick, but it was scary and took a few minutes longer than I was comfortable with to remedy her symptoms, I'll never forget her blank look, incoherency, and her loss of her motor functions as she sat there on the ground, it was a very sobering moment in time.


----------



## Montego (Jun 6, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> yikes... man, that is some scry shit... This happened with my daughter, we were out riding bikes early one morning down a concrete bike trail on the river. it was hot muggy, we were sweating profusely, she skipped breakfast and went hypo, I had to knock on random doors to get help, Gatorade did the trick, but it was scary and took a few minutes longer than I was comfortable with to remedy her symptoms, I'll never forget her blank look, incoherency, and her loss of her motor functions as she sat there on the ground, it was a very sobering moment in time.


Yeah it's scary af.


I guess I need to eat more


----------



## Montego (Jun 6, 2019)

Shake

Whites
Whey
Banana
Pb


----------



## Montego (Jun 7, 2019)

Training was rushed today. Had to drop my daughter off with her mom so she could spend the week with her 4 hour drive and I thought I was going to get called for work. SO, early training, for me, still effective.

Still nursing the shoulder so no Incline or overhead pressing. 

Star pin selector Pulldown - 105kg *26(+5kg)
Star plate loaded high row (holding tube) - 80*23(+10lbs)
Dual handle seated row - 140*26(+10lbs/2 reps)
Stretchers - 70*15*5(doubled as stretch)
Cable fly high to low - 150*26, 23
Hammer Decline - 185*23, 22
Seated lateral ss Pec Deck - 35*23/110*25
Rope single arm extension ss rope cross body hammer curl - 40*23/40*22, 40*21/40*22

Killer pump today. Haven't checked weight in a bit but I'm thinking it's dropping again. Feed me more.


----------



## Montego (Jun 9, 2019)

Well.

Just sent first progress pics over to Dusty Hanshaw.

Let's see what happens


----------



## Montego (Jun 9, 2019)

Lower High Rep day

Leg press mid stance - 12*25, 14*20
Duck squat heels elevated - 135*20, 18
Single Leg curl - 30kg*21, 19
Calf press - 260*25, 23, 22, 22
Rope extension ss cable curl - 60*25/30*22, 60*23/30*18, 60*21/30/15
Cable crunch - 80 12, 12, 11, 10


----------



## Montego (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm beat to shit today.

Had to work last night so that wasn't the greatest thing after the high rep leg day.

Temp when I got to work was 102 with a heat index of 113. Even after it got dark out it was hot as balls.

Drank over 2 gallons of water in twelve hours. Still feel depleted


----------



## Montego (Jun 12, 2019)

Training went well. Still getting stronger!

Upper loading

One arm Bb rows - 180*10(+10lbs, +3 reps), 180*8(+1rep)
Meadows Row - 120*10
Cybex chest press - 270*10, 250*9
DB shrug - 100*20, 18
Side lateral - 30*12, 10
Cable curl - 30*12, 10, 10


----------



## Montego (Jun 12, 2019)

Starting point for the blast.

Got my initial update from the coach today and all looks good. More food then I was taking in and different timings but, not far off from what I've been doing.

Here's the fat back starting point at 250lbs


----------



## Montego (Jun 12, 2019)

Chicken and rice make everything nice.


----------



## Montego (Jun 12, 2019)

I need bigger meal containers....


----------



## REHH (Jun 12, 2019)

So Dusty your coach now?


----------



## Montego (Jun 12, 2019)

REHH said:


> So Dusty your coach now?


Yep yep.

Got the first update today.


----------



## Sherk (Jun 13, 2019)

Looking good Monte. Your wheels have made big improvements. They look quite a bit fuller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Montego (Jun 13, 2019)

Sherk said:


> Looking good Monte. Your wheels have made big improvements. They look quite a bit fuller.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks man.

I've been hammering the fuck out of them for a couple years and it's finally showing.


----------



## Montego (Jun 14, 2019)

Lower loading

Leg press high and close - 16+70*12(+2reps +20lb), 10, widowmaker 8+70*29

Hammer Rdl - 405*10 (+40lb)

Quad Extension - 210*8(+10lb)

Calf press - 320 *12, 10, 11, 9

Post workout shake followed by chicken and rice meal


----------



## Montego (Jun 14, 2019)

More


----------



## Montego (Jun 14, 2019)

More


----------



## Montego (Jun 14, 2019)

Forgot the pic so a little over half is gone.

More


----------



## Montego (Jun 15, 2019)

Breakfast eats. No training today.


----------



## REHH (Jun 15, 2019)

Eating a lot of food ehh


----------



## Montego (Jun 15, 2019)

REHH said:


> Eating a lot of food ehh


Yeah a lot more on non training days. Not a big change on training days though.


----------



## Montego (Jun 15, 2019)

More


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 15, 2019)

Montego said:


> More



Man that looks delicious  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 15, 2019)

Montego said:


> Breakfast eats. No training today.



Even better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (Jun 15, 2019)

Winding down.

Been a great day with the wife.

Went to breakfast with my mom and dad this morning and had a nice visit. I don't get to see them as much as I like due to work so I try to make the most of em.

After that the wife and I went and picked up some stuff to re do our flower beds in the front yard. We haven't really done anything to them since we moved in a few years ago and just let them grow with the occasional trim. Today we got a bunch of flowers and I dug up some small bushes that were in the flower bed already and moved them around. Looks a million times better. We're not green thumbs by any means but, it looks pretty good..... Unless it all dies lol.

Went to see the new Godzilla and wasn't impressed. The stupid story with the humans takes up to much time and the action, which is good, is to far between imo. I gave it a B-.

Gonna get a couple more meals in then hit the sack so I can get up early and smash the weights tomorrow.


----------



## REHH (Jun 15, 2019)

Sounds like u had a good productive day.


----------



## Montego (Jun 16, 2019)

REHH said:


> Sounds like u had a good productive day.


Was great man.

I don't get many days alone with my wife so it was very much needed.


----------



## Montego (Jun 16, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Cybex pull down - 230*26(+3 reps) , 23

Incline bench DB row - 60*23(+5lbs),60*22

Hammer dip - 300*23(+30lbs),270*22

Side lateral machine - 150*23,21

Hanging knee raise - 4*12-15


----------



## Montego (Jun 17, 2019)

Lower muscle rounds

Squat machine - 320*23(+20lb), 22
Low close leg press - 6*25
Seated leg curl - 100(+10lb)*22
Calf press - 280*25, 23, 21
Cable Preacher Curl - 50*23
Incline DB curl - 20*22
Ab machine - 100*12*5

Plugging right along.

Increased the test and Deca dose mid last week. Should see some signs of that in a few weeks.

I would typically cruise in my training this week but, strength is still going up and I'm not having any issues besides the shoulder. Pressing, especially Incline or overhead, is still a bit touch and go so I've been working around it and it's getting a little better every day.


----------



## Montego (Jun 17, 2019)

Groundhog day


----------



## Montego (Jun 19, 2019)

Upper loading

Bb row - 365*10(+3reps), 8(+1rep)

Underhand cable row - stack *10(+2reps) 2 drop sets

Decline BB (ages since I've done these) - 315*6, 275*8

Cable fly - 140*12(fail)

Hammer Shrug - 365*15, 12

Trifuckta - 25*24-15-10, 15*20-15-12

Triceps press down ss cross body extension ss regular extension - stack*15, 30*13, 30*9

Ab machine - 140*12*4

Vacuum stretch - 5*12 seconds


----------



## Montego (Jun 20, 2019)

Off training today.

Updates sent over to the coach. Waiting to see exactly what will change but, it seems I'll get more calories.

Had work at 3 this morning and much to my delight, my ac stopped working. Yaaaaaaaay! Believe it's the resistor or blower fan so not too bad of a job. My car takes the super fancy resistor though which is $115 compared to the regular one that's $25 and, they didn't have it in stock so I gotta wait till this afternoon. Blower fan was $112. So I'm hoping that it's just the resistor and I can take the fan back.

Either way, it's too fucking hot to not have ac in the car so I'll do whatever it takes lol.


----------



## Montego (Jun 21, 2019)

Diet updated

Added some fats in the first meal on both days

Added carbs in last meal on training days

So about a 320 calorie increase on training days and 120 on non training days.

Weigh in yday I was up 3lbs but it was only about 4 hours from my last meal to weigh in so not very accurate since work messed up my schedule, or lack there of really. Today we're back at 250 after a mostly full night of sleep.

Let's keep going shall we?


----------



## Montego (Jun 21, 2019)

Lower loading

Safety Bar squat - 455*12(+1), 9(+1), 315*23(*3)

Snatch grip RDL - 315*12, 9

Sissy Squat orange band - 12, 9

Adductor - 150*12, 150*9

Abductor - 150*13, 11

Calf press - 340*15, 15, 13, 12

Upper pump

Strong strong.

Will have to make a big jump on safety bar squat next session. We don't have 35lb plates and I'm out of room in the bar using the 25's.

I've handled 495 plenty of times before I just wanted to work up slower to it this time. Guess it'll have to do.

The Snatch grip Rdl was a first. I saw Jordan Peters doing these so I gave em a try. Much harder then regular rdl's and I felt like it took some pressure off my lower back. We'll keep these in for a bit.


----------



## Montego (Jun 23, 2019)

Getting going today weight is at 255.

Breakfast then train in an hour and a half or so.

I Start a week of vacation tomorrow but I've got to work tonight which kinda sucks. Oh well though. Not doing anything all week then a weekend get away with the family. Kinda need a break from work and a good solid week of eating and training with no other worries. 

Let's get going.


----------



## Montego (Jun 23, 2019)

Feel like DJ Khalid

And another one


----------



## Montego (Jun 23, 2019)

Forgot to post training

Upper Muscle Rounds

Hammer Pulldown - 380*24(+20lb),370*22(+10lb)
Meadows Row - 125*23(+25lb)
Machine chest press - 110kg*24, 22(+5kg)
Prone shrug - 120*23
Front DB raise - 25*23
Close grip machine press - 100kg*23, 22
Ab machine - 125*23, 22

Damn shoulder is taking longer then I expected. It's improving but still tender.


----------



## Montego (Jun 24, 2019)

High rep leg day. Fuck my ass this was brutal work today.

Smith squat - 315*25(+5), 22(+3)

Single Leg press - 70*28, 24

Cable one leg rdl - 50*23, 21

Posterior chain hypers - 25*27, 23

Calf Raise - 90*29, 26, 25, 23

Cable Curl - 60*28(muscle round), 60*24(MR)

Cable crunches - 90*15, 25, 15, 13

Vacuum stretch - 5*10 seconds


----------



## Montego (Jun 26, 2019)

First meal down.

Weight is down to 251. Guess I'll be getting more food.

Messaged the coach yesterday and told him something showed up. Told him about weight and appetite and such and he says "Good. Looks like you'll need a lot more food then you though."

Great.....lol.

This is why you hire a coach even if you think you're nailing it. An extra set of eyes almost always sees something you're missing.


----------



## Montego (Jun 26, 2019)

Upper loads

Hammer row - 225*12(+20), 225*10(+2)

Rack Pull - 585*10(+2)

Hammer dip - 360*12(+2), 360*12(+4)

Cable shoulder press - 50*15, 12

DB front raise - 30*13, 11

Cable curl - 70*15, 12, 12

Went light on the shoulder today. Gonna keep nursing it a bit.

Hammer dip is maxed out. Gonna have to find a way to add more weight on there. Think I can wedge a DB somewhere lol.

Overall good day. Getting stronger. On vacation Friday through Sunday with no training. Meals will be packed though.


----------



## Montego (Jun 27, 2019)

Update sent over this morning

Weight is down again. I was having some bowel movement issues last week and had been backed up so I added psyllium husk in twice a day. Got things moving better and saw it on the scale, and my abdomen, almost immediately.

This morning I was down to 248.8 which is a 4.5lb drop from last week. I look much much better though. No distension, fuller and tighter. Stronger. All good signs. Plus im still hungry af.

Will see what happens when I'm updated.


----------



## Montego (Jun 28, 2019)

Diet updated last night.

More food in almost every meal from fats or protein or both.

Definitely gonna need bigger food containers lol.


----------



## Montego (Jun 28, 2019)

Having a hard time opening up on my rear relaxed. So annoying. It'll get there but it's still got a lot of width missing that's there.

I'll have to set my mirrors back up I suppose.


----------



## REHH (Jun 28, 2019)

Look good.


----------



## Montego (Jun 30, 2019)

Got back from our little getaway earlier. Back to the grind after a great time.

Today we prep!


----------



## Montego (Jul 1, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Machine Pulldown - 110kg*26, 23

Hi row wide grip - 160*23, 110*23

Decline Hammer - 270*22, 180*23

Dual handle cable front raise - 50*24, 22

Cable curl - 90*28

Bb curl - 65*25, 22

Dip Machine - 180*27, 24

Hanging knee raise - 15*5

Vacuum stretch - 5*15 seconds


----------



## Montego (Jul 2, 2019)

Lower Muscle Rounds

Squat machine (feet close toes out) - 240*26, 24

Romanian split squats - 35*24

Seated leg curl - 100*23(+1)

Sissy Squat - orange band*23, 21

Calf press - 240*23, 22, 22, 21

Spider Curl - 60*24, 22

Quad emphasis today. This squat machine really let's me drill my feet down and rotate my knees out so it blasts the sweep well. I'm still doing the Sissy Squats on the leg extension machine which kills a little ROM but it's getting the job done.

I noticed my arms look like they have down sized for the first time today. I know it's an optical illusion since I'm growing, they're still measuring 19.5 without a pump, but I don't like it lol.


----------



## Montego (Jul 3, 2019)

Update sent in.

Was back to 251 this morning.

I dunno if it's my mind playing tricks on me but, I look as full as a fucking house right now lol.

Been spending around fifteen minutes each day working on the rear relaxed. Found a middle ground to work with for now but, I'm still not opening up all the way.

I wasn't holding my shoulders up and square to start, they were dropped down and forward since I've got shit posture. Bringing them back to where they should be brought out the thickness in my upper back that I was not showing.

Rest today.


----------



## Montego (Jul 4, 2019)

Upper loading

Shoulder was feeling decent so I took it for a spin. Haven't done any Incline or overhead pressing in about 4 weeks so the shoulder press was way down and I was being cautious.

One arm Bb row - 180*12(+2) 180*9(+1)
Meadows - 130*13(+10 lbs, +2 reps)
Incline hammer - 360*10, 8
Incline DB fly - 30*20, 17
Star shoulder press - 270*10, 8, 7
Incline rear delt fly - 35*20, 15
Cable curl ss tricep press down - 90*15/13/12 90*20/17/16
Hanging knee raise - 4*15-12

Feeling good.

Coach left everything alone this week. This past set of pics I was so much fuller and tighter then the start. That could have been from the mini vacation but, I think it's the food. We'll assess again on Monday.


----------



## HFO3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Montego said:


> Update sent in.
> 
> Was back to 251 this morning.
> 
> ...



Fantastic job ?Monte. You?re looking great, Tons of LBM and a very good log brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (Jul 6, 2019)

Kinda full today


----------



## Montego (Jul 8, 2019)

Calories and macros for anyone interested. I don't count them but decided to add em up and share.

Training days - 

5250 cal

358p

580c

167f

Off days -

4268 cal

372p

371c

145f


----------



## Montego (Jul 8, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Cybex Pulldown - 250*26(+20lbs,+2reps),260*23
Incline bench DB row - 65*26(+5lbs,+2reps),65*23
Dip Machine - 320*23(+20lbs), 295*22
Machine lateral - 110*26(+3)
Kneeling machine lateral (same machine just kneeling on pad bent over to hit more rear delt) - 70*24
Ez bar curl - 80*23, 22
Hanging knee raise - 4*15-17
Triceps v bar bent over - 80*24, 23

Strength is getting a little out of hand. I'm getting so much stronger week to week its becoming hard to keep up with the progression. Good and bad I guess.


----------



## solidassears (Jul 9, 2019)

Montego said:


> Upper Muscle Rounds
> 
> Cybex Pulldown - 250*26(+20lbs,+2reps),260*23
> Incline bench DB row - 65*26(+5lbs,+2reps),65*23
> ...



Be careful, your tendons and connective tissue don't strengthen as fast as muscle fiber. I learned that the hard way and you're way ahead of me. You're also a lot younger which really helps, but just think about those tendons when you're pushing and pulling so much weight.


----------



## Montego (Jul 9, 2019)

Taking an kinda unscheduled rest day.

Was supposed to be lower muscle rounds but, I'm going to take the day off training since I'm off work as well and I'll work in the morning and possibly be able to train tomorrow.

I need the rest though. With my strength climbing as fast as it has and the lack of a cruise week as planned, it'll do me some good.

Coach increased food last update. The difference from the previous week where I didn't work, to the week I did work was very noticeable in how full I was.

The tricky part is, not knowing my schedule it's hard to say every week I'll need X amount of calories. It'll be a little up and down since food is high but, it'll all work out.

Feeling good overall. Shoulder held up fine with the pressing so a couple more days rest for it will probably get me back to 100%. Left knee is aching but, it'll be fine as well I'm sure.

Just getting going. Let's see what happens in another month.


----------



## Montego (Jul 9, 2019)

Fifth meal


----------



## Montego (Jul 10, 2019)

Fucking knee isn't happy. High rep leg day but went lighter then usual. It's a constant nagging pain in the left knee when it's bent right around the top of the knee cap. I'm not even sure when I aggravated it but it's being a cunt.

Safety Bar squat - 316*25, 22, 17

Close stance leg press - 180kg*21, 19, 15

Seated hamstring curl - 120*21, 19, 15

Calf press - 180kg*25, 23, 21, 19

Abductor - 110*25, 23, 22

Ab machine - 145*20, 20, 19, 17

Vacuum stretch - 4*10 seconds


----------



## Montego (Jul 11, 2019)

Upper loading

Chest supported t bar - 5 played *7, 4*10
Seated neutral grip low row - stack *11, rest pause 6
Decline Bench - 275*11(this was very shaky for some reason so I didn't increase) 275*10
Seated Incline fly - 20*25, 19
Star shoulder press - (last session was my first go back to this in five weeks and it was 270*9 I think) 360*12(+1), 360*6

Finished with some rear delt flys and cable curl tricep press down super sets.

Good session today. Very full lol. I've officially got the big bubbly insulin look going


----------



## Montego (Jul 13, 2019)

Lower loading today. Will try to work around the knee but, probably won't have much choice but endure some pain.

Feeling good. Feeling strong. Feeling full.

Work has kicked my balls in since Saturday and the scale has dropped as of this morning after another increase in food last week but, we grind on.

Gonna train then get started on client check ins so, long day ahead... Hoping work doesn't call me to save the day again


----------



## Montego (Jul 13, 2019)

Pushed through the knee. Wasn't as bad today as muscle rounds.

Didn't increase weights at all from last rotation but beat reps. Changed up the widowmaker to a lighter weight and closer stance to push back on the heels more and take some weight off the knee to. Also switched up he quad movement to single leg press using a rest pause set. I forgot to train Calves though. Got in the zone and forgot.

Safety Bar squat - 455*13(+1), 455*10(+2)
Duck squat widowmaker with safety bar - 185*20, 18
Snatch grip Rdl - 315*12(+1), 315,10(+1)
Single Leg press RP - 80*11,8,5
Adductor - 150*12, 11
Abductor - 150*13, 10
UPPER PUMP

Light in the spot I pose after training went out so the lighting is different. Legs are filling back up pretty well. Front relaxed is my worst shot by far and it's getting better.

Just doing the fucking work.


----------



## Montego (Jul 14, 2019)

Looks like we get more food


----------



## Montego (Jul 15, 2019)

Got the update from coach.

Weight went up a bit this week despite working my ass off which is good. Hunger is also high still which is also good.

So, we adjusted some things. Removed some egg meals and replaced with chicken and rice. Subbed out some bread for oats in a few meals.

Calories slightly increased.


----------



## Montego (Jul 16, 2019)

Training done. High rep leg day with a lot of focus on deep slow reps. Also, trying to force weight to my left leg. Getting a worse size imbalance there that I want to avoid. 

Leg press feet high and wide - 8*28, 26
Feet mid and close - 8*27
Split squat - bw*25, 22, 20
Seated leg curl - 90*17, 15
Triceps press - stack *15, 12
Cross body extension - 30*20, 16
Ab machine - 145*25, 22, 20
Calf press - 210kg*26, 24 (held stretch for 90 seconds after each set)


----------



## Montego (Jul 18, 2019)

Upper loading

Bb row - 365*11(+1) 365*9(+1)
Rack Pull - 585*10(+2), 315*15(wide grip)
Bb bench - 275*8, 275*6
Stretch Pushups - 2*failure 
DB Shoulder Press - 70*12, 12
Reverse Pec Deck - 130kg*20, 17, 14, 9

Pressing was painless. First time I've touched a bb or DB to press in weeks. Gonna work these back up since the "feeler" session went well.


----------



## Montego (Jul 19, 2019)

This mornings breakfast.

Off training and work. Ice and recovery!


----------



## Montego (Jul 22, 2019)

We growing.

Weight back up a couple lbs today. Still depleted as all hell though. Can definitely feel it.


----------



## Montego (Jul 23, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Cybex pull down Underhand grip - 115kg*23(+5kg) 110*23
Hi row - 180*23(+20lbs)160*22
Prone chest supported row - 120*26, 23
Incline hammer - 270*26, 23
Hammer Shoulder Press - 180*23, 21
Bent over fly swings - 35*30/20*25, 35*25,20*17
Seated palm up db curl - 30*26, 22
Ab machine - 150*10*5
Calf press - 280*20*5(10 seconds rest between each set, 2 minute stretch at the end)

Good session. Sweat sweat sweat. Pressing was good again. The shoulder just feels like it's bound up or something.... Almost like it needs to pop. A lot of pressure at the bottom of the press which is a bit concerning. Will continue to stretch it out and see what happens.


----------



## Montego (Jul 25, 2019)

Todays session was high rep legs to failure

Safety Bar squat - 315*25, 23, 20
Close stance squat machine - 140kg*20, 19
Sissy Squat - 2 sets to failure
Adductor - 110*24, 22
Abductor - 110*25, 23
Calf press - 300*20, 20, 18, 17
Hanging knee raise - 5*15
Cable curl - 80*15, 15, 13, 11

Back on the grass fed beef kick. Since I'm eating more red meat and, meat in general, the digestion aspect it provides is a big plus.

Oh, and I got a burger pattie press thing


----------



## Montego (Jul 26, 2019)

Upper loading

Oh boy.... Tier 3 is gonna be brutal lol.

One arm Bb row - 185(+5lbs)*12,9,8,7
Hammer dip - 370(+10lbs)*10,8 360*8,7
Reverse Pec Deck - 70kg*30, 22 50kg*20,17

That's it. Feel like a truck hit me. Getting up for the third and fourth set of rows and dips was tough. Could be from the lack of sleep since work has been extremely busy and no end in sight. Could be from having my eyes almost pop out of my head during each set. Or both lol.


----------



## Montego (Jul 28, 2019)

Lower loading

You know you're pushing progressive overload when you're adding 5lbs a side to the leg press 

Leg press mid stance - 16+60*12(+10lbs), 10(+10lbs +1 rep), 8
Widowmaker - 6+60*30(paiiiiin) 
Seated leg curl - 110*11(+1)
Adductor - 150*11
Abductor - 150*12
Calf press - 8*20, 18, 17, 16, 15
Upper pump

Update sent over this morning. Weight is back over 250. This last week was very inconsistent with meals and sleep from work. Swinging from days to night and back and forth made me have some really short days so, I was eating every 2 hours until I had to fall asleep or I just passed out. On days where this is the case I'll be adding in fats from almonds to make up the calories best I can.

Back to it..... 265 is gonna be tougher then I thought


----------



## Montego (Jul 30, 2019)

Upper muscle rounds

Plate loaded Pulldown - 250*28(+20lbs,+5 reps) 270*23
Preacher shrug - 5 plates *29, 23
Dip Machine - 320*25(+2reps), 320*22
DB Incline hex press - 40's*22
Reverse shoulder press - 65kg*27, 23, 22
V bar press down - stack *22

All the Incline benches were taken so I subbed the shrug variation in for DB Rows on an Incline bench. Same muscle groups I intend to focus on were hit just didn't get the extra lat activation.
Good session. Working. Trying to bring that rear shot up!


----------



## Montego (Aug 1, 2019)

Lower muscle rounds

Leg press high close feet - 14*26, 23
Cable Sldl (one leg,foot on a board to get a bigger stretch) - 50*26, 22
Split squat - 45*24, 22
Calf press - 240*24, 23, 22, 22
Bb curl - 85*26, 23

The stiff leg set up was humbling. My legs have been pretty tight the last few weeks so I really wanted to get a good stretch here. Sets stopped when I thought my hamstring was about to tear not from exhaustion lol.

Awesome pump today too. Quads looked like they had been pumped full of air.


----------



## Montego (Aug 2, 2019)

Upper loading

Fucking shoulder didn't like the Incline Bb... So frustrating!

Chest supported t bar - 5 plates*9(+2), 7, 4plates *9

Trap bar deadlift - 405*15(weights fell off)

Incline Bb - 275*4(fucking wobbly and hurt so I cut it short) 225*8,7,6

Cable fly - 100*15

Reverse hammer shoulder press - 235*9, 7

Cable lateral - 30*15, 14,12

Really annoyed with the Incline. Shoulder has felt pretty good but it wasn't having it today. As soon as I untracked the bar I could tell it wasn't going to go well. Reps were going along fine despite the pain and wobbles but I cut it short and opted to go a bit lighter. Next rotation.....

Big weight jump this week. 258.0 so up 7 lbs in only a few days. I was short on time between last meal and weigh in though and have went poo four times already so, it's not accurate.


----------



## Montego (Aug 2, 2019)

Consistently consistent.


----------



## Montego (Aug 3, 2019)

Rise and shine.

Dropped my wife off at the airport this morning. She's going to Vegas with her friend until Wednesday.... Lucky shit lol. I burned up a lot of vacation time at the beginning of the year when my mom was in icu and I was taking care of my dad so I couldn't go along this time. She deserves some time away from all of us though so I'm very happy she gets to go.

So, I'll be single parenting it up this week.

Kicking off today with the breakfast of champions!


----------



## Montego (Aug 4, 2019)

So I've had more people come up to me in the gym in the last week then I have the last two years. They're the regulars I always see in the gym I just don't talk and apparently I don't seem very approachable during training lol. And I'm not. 

Anyways. One guy came up asking about the split squats. Cool guy. He could probably step on a classic stage tomorrow and clean house. Just naturally lean with great structure and a good amount of muscle.

Another guy came up today during my Squats. I could tell he is an older guy but he's fucking big, very big. I see him time to time. I'm sitting on a free bench trying to breath after my top set and he comes over and sits down beside me. Looks down and asks about my Chucks since they're black and yellow and he's a Pittsburgh fan. We bs a little and he says "I'm happy to see a beast in here working his ass off". That meant a lot. Older guy who trains hard and is big to say that? Yeah that's a compliment that isn't the same as if a 20 year old said it.

Lower loading

Safety Bar squat - 495*7(lost balance) , 405*9, 405*7
Lying leg curl - 90kg*11
Close stance leg press machine - 320*11
Calf press - 320*30, 25, 20,20,20
Adductor - 150*10, 9
Abductor - 150*11, 9

Upper pump after


----------



## Montego (Aug 5, 2019)

Off training today.

Today will be the worst day imaginable..... I take my two teen daughters clothes shopping...... May God have mercy.


----------



## Montego (Aug 6, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Fried weights increased this week. Shoulder work had no previous weights since I took that week off from pressing so those are new here.

Hammer row (1 side at a time) - 225*22(+20lbs)205*23(+1 rep)
Pulldown facing away - 14*23(+1 plate)
Single arm Pulldown - 40*23(+10lbs)
Plate loaded chest press - 280*24(+10lbs) 270*23, 230*22
Machine shoulder press - 190*22, 180*22, 180*19/160*5
Hanging knee raises - 5*25


----------



## Montego (Aug 7, 2019)

Dunno if I fucked my log book up the last time I was in this block or what.....doesn't add up and I usually notate any differences but, I don't believe I doubled my weight? I dunno.

Hi rep legs

Leg press high and wide - 12 plates(i wrote 6 last time?) *28, 25(+3)
Leg press close - 12*28, widowmaker 6*30
Seated leg curl - 90*27(+9reps)90*20(+2)
Calf press - 180kg*30, 28, 27
Knee raise feet out - 4*15


----------



## Montego (Aug 10, 2019)

Upper loading today. Still getting stronger.....

Bb Row - 385*11(+20lbs) , 8(+20lbs - 1rep)
Rack Pull - 585*12(+2) 585*9(+1)
Bb bench - 275*12(+4) 275*7(+1) 225*10 225*9
DB Shoulder Press - 75*12(+5lbs) 75*10(+5lbs +1rep)
Cable press - 160*14
Standing dip machine - 110kg*18, 16
Ab machine - 140*15*5

Pressing is getting better but I'm still not progressing like I want. Will probably move chest before back next rotation.

Hit my highest weight since 2009 when I had stopped training and got to 300lbs. 256.5 this morning.


----------



## Montego (Aug 12, 2019)

Lower loading

High close leg press - 18 plates +20lbs*17(+20lbs +2reps), 18+20*15(+5 reps)
Low close feet widowmaker - 10+20lbs*25
Lying leg curl - 190*8(+1) 170*10(+2)
Adductor - 170*9, 8
Abductor - 170*10,9
Calf press - 280*20*5

Upper pump

Rolling right along.


----------



## Montego (Aug 14, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Machine Pulldown Underhand - 115kg*26(+3reps),115*23

Hi row - 180*25(+3)

T bar prone row - 90*24

Incline hammer - 290*26(+20lbs) 270*24(+2)

Hammer Shoulder Press - 180*25(+3)

DB lateral - 35*25(+2)

Rear delt fly - 50*23(+10lbs)

Cable curl - 80*27(+2), 80*24(+2)

Hanging knee raise - 15*5

Triceps extension machine - 90*24, 22

Fucking strong.

So after talking with the coach yesterday I'm pulling the added volume back out. Instead I'm gonna try to find another notch on the intensity scale..... Not sure how that's gonna happen but, I'll make it happen. He's very happy with the progress so far and after seeing comparison pics I am a well. His view was, it's not that I'm getting bigger as much as I'm getting denser and fuller. I would have to agree.

He wants front and rear double biceps shots along with side chest going forward. He thinks my arms are behind........ I think they aren't thick from the front but, aren't behind from the side. I told him I neglected them for a while since they overpowered my legs and got a good scolding lol.

I dunno... They could be better.


----------



## Montego (Aug 15, 2019)

Lower muscle rounds

High wide leg press - 12 plates *30, 12+50*23

Single Leg press - 2+50*23

Hammer Sldl - 200+2 bands *23

Calf press - 280*23, 22, 20+3

Preacher Curl - 90*25, 23

Cable crunch - 80*24, 22,21


----------



## Montego (Aug 15, 2019)

What I ate today -

M1-

6 whole eggs?*

1 avocado

1 cup oats

1 muffin


Intra-?*

10g EAA'S 

75g HBCD's 


M2-

12oz egg whites

2 packets oats 

1 banana


M3-

10oz chicken breast

2 cups rice

1oz almonds?*

1/2 avocado



M4-

10oz chicken breast

2 cups rice

1oz almonds

1/2 avocado?*


M5-

10oz chicken breast

2 cups rice

1oz cashews or almonds

4oz greens?*


M6-

10oz flank steak

12oz potato


----------



## Montego (Aug 17, 2019)

Check ins today. 258. Getting a little "heavy set" lol.


----------



## Montego (Aug 18, 2019)

Made a massage gun for about $100.

Most of that was the reciprocating saw.

Beats $3-500 online.


----------



## Montego (Aug 21, 2019)

Finally had a little time today so I could train.

Lower loading -

Mid stance leg press - 18 plates(+30lbs) *12, 18*11(+30lbs +3 reps)

Low close leg press - 10 plates *25 rest pause

Lying Hamstring Curl - 190*9

Calf press - 300*15*5

Adductor/Abductor - 130*15, 14, 12

Upper pump after.

Spent the rest of the day going to the school and talking on the phone with the therapist and just going all over the place.

Going this afternoon to see my little girl and yeah I'll probably be a crybaby.


----------



## Montego (Aug 22, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Got some stress out today.

Cable pull down - 240*26, 22
Incline DB row - 70*24(+5lbs) 70*22(+5lbs)
Dip - 330*23(+10lbs),330*22(+10lbs)
Upright Row (new exercise) - 95*26, 23
Rope extension - 80*24(+10lbs),80*22
Ez bar curl - 70*27, 24
Ab machine - 140*20, 18, 15, 14


----------



## Montego (Aug 23, 2019)

This week wrecked my body. Training was good but stress and lack of sleep did a number on me. Weight dropped 3lbs this morning for some reason, again, probably stress.

Daughter gets out today though so some stress relief in sight at least.


----------



## Montego (Aug 23, 2019)

Today was high rep legs.

Safety Bar squat - 315*25(+5reps),315*21(+1)
Low close hack, holding stretch in the hole - 135*20, 15
Single Leg curl - 50kg*20
Lying leg curl feet together - 80kg*18, 14
Calf Raise - 80kg*20, 18, 15, 14
Drag curls - 70*24, 22, 20

The hacks wrecked my quads. Holding that deep stretch in the bottom was almost unbearably painful after rep twelve.

The legs together on the leg curl. If you haven't done those and your hamstrings are weak, especially the upper inner portion along with Adductor, try them. Those fuckers put so much tension in that area it's silly.


----------



## Montego (Aug 24, 2019)

First, kiddo is out! Got her yesterday and I'm thrilled with how she seems to feel. We've set up counseling for her going forward and there are things we all have to work on to be a better family unit but, it's moving in the right direction. 

Got my updates from the coach yesterday.

Going to take the weekend off and just focus on getting the stress out and food going back in regularly.

I missed four meals during the week but the stress and sleep issues really impacted my look.

Free meal tomorrow for my birthday as well.


----------



## Montego (Aug 24, 2019)

Wife spoiled the shit out of me for my birthday too btw.

Bought me this duffel/lunch kit combo from six pack since my back pack from them can't hold all my meals. This one easily holds six plus all my junk. 

An inversion table that should be coming in Thursday.

And, she got me the new Scott Stevenson book. Excited to crack it open and see what tricks he's put in there.


----------



## Montego (Aug 26, 2019)

Upper loading

First session in a while I haven't set pr's. I was out of it a bit though. Phone kept going off with stuff for my daughter so I never got in a real zone.

T bar - 5 plates *9, 5*7, 4*8
Incline Bb - 245*12, 8, 225*8
Flat machine press - 180*9, 7
Smith shoulder press - 185*10, 8
DB front raise - 30*10, 8
Face pull - 90*18, 15, 12
Preacher Curl - 70*20, 16, 14
Ab machine

Top or bottom?


----------



## Montego (Aug 28, 2019)

Lower loading

So when I have a lower loading day following a high rep leg day that involves safety bar Squats I've been pulling back the weight a tad and using that session as a "connection" day where I still keep weights heavy but I put all my focus on the stretch and eccentric movement.

I have a pretty noticeable imbalance between my left and right leg so this is one of the ways I'm trying to bring that up.

High close leg press - 14*25, 14*22 drop 10*18 drop 6*failure (no idea I just closed my eyes and died)
Extension - 130*24, 21
Lying curl - 150*22, 17
Adductor/Abductor - 130*25, 22, 20
Calf press - 300*25, 19, 18, 15

Upper pump


----------



## HFO3 (Aug 29, 2019)

Montego said:


> Lower loading
> 
> So when I have a lower loading day following a high rep leg day that involves safety bar Squats I've been pulling back the weight a tad and using that session as a "connection" day where I still keep weights heavy but I put all my focus on the stretch and eccentric movement.
> 
> ...



in my experience emphasis or a hold on the stretch (eccentric) motion stimulates growth and really recruits those fibers... I lol at ?closed my eyes and died"


----------



## Montego (Aug 30, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Might be getting close to needing a deload.

Hammer row (1 side at a time) - 225*25(+2)

Seated one arm cable row (hold stretch) - 5*28

Seated dual handle row (hold stretch) - 10*24

Star flat press machine - 280*25(+1) 280 7/180*19

Standing DB front raise (alternate sides) - 35*23, 30*21

Palm up DB curl - 30*23

Palm up dual cable curl stretching - 50*22


----------



## Montego (Sep 1, 2019)

No training the last two days

Updates sent this morning and we decided to cruise this coming week so I'm only going to go in for my muscle round days.

Comparing these updates with two weeks ago you can definitely see I'm not popping like I was so, the cruise is needed. I guess ten weeks is a bit long to blast anyways.


----------



## Montego (Sep 2, 2019)

Coach and I decided to cruise in training this week.

Will only go train twice and do my regular muscle rounds on those two days.

Eat, massage gun, inversion table, rest.


----------



## Montego (Sep 8, 2019)

Back in today. Felt SO fresh. No pains. Got my "switch" back too.

Bb row - 385*11, 385*10(+2)
Rack Pull - 595*10
Snatch grip rack pull - 315*10(fail)
Bb bench - I suck still 275*6, 225*10
Cable fly - 150*10
Hammer shoulder press - 270*10, 8

I'm either going to stop bench pressing or move it in my training. I've always been strong overhead pressing but flat chest, nah. Will keep trying to find the right formula. 

Second post workout meal - 
10oz chicken breast
2 cups rice
1oz almonds 
1/2 avocado


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 9, 2019)

Unscheduled rest periods are a total recharge, I love the pump after a few days off


----------



## Montego (Sep 12, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Strong today.

Pulldown - 17*25, 23
Hi row - 180*28(+4 reps) , 25(+3)
Incline hammer - 320*25(+30lbs wowsa), 270*23(+1)
Cable lateral - 30*28(+4), 25(+2)
Cable shoulder press - 180*25/15 (drop set)
Ez bar curl close grip - 60*27(+3), 22

Strong like bull today.


----------



## Montego (Sep 13, 2019)

Lower muscle rounds

Not much sleep since I worked over night but still had a solid session

Leg press feet high and wide - 14(+2plates)*26, 23
Leg press feet low and close - 8*26(+3 reps)
Seated hamstring curl - 90*25
Calf press - 290*24, 23, 21, 21
Ab machine - 150*24, 22


----------



## Montego (Sep 15, 2019)

Upper loading

Small changes. Used Different grip one arm Bb rows. Instead of holding the bar, I help the handle on the weight. By doing this and positioning my body farther forward I feel the lower part of the lat much much better.

Also did a set of DB incline. Haven't done these in months but, I'm going to try to rotate them in. Just a bitch getting them in place. I'm stronger with DB than Bb..... Pathetic. Hammer flat press I used a foam roller between my shoulder blades. Bigger stretch and keeps my chest up more so I feel the entire ROM better.

Dead stop One arm Bb rows (plate grip) - 165*9,8, 6
Incline DB - 150*10
Hammer flat press (w foam roller) - 250*10,9
Ez bar front raise - 60*12, 10
V bar press down - stack *15, 12, 9


----------



## Montego (Sep 23, 2019)

Upper loading.

Machine heavy this rotation. Gonna see what we can do.

Low Cable Row - stack *14, stack +1 plate *10, drop 13*10

Plate loaded Pulldown - 270*11 drop 180*9

Incline hammer - 360*12, 380*6(10's on handles), drop 270*9

Pec Deck - 240*15 drop 180*12

DB front raise - 50*11, 80*8

Side lateral - 30*12, 11

Triceps cable extension - 50*11, 8

Rear delt fly - 40*25, 22


----------



## Montego (Sep 24, 2019)

Killer session. Best one I've had in a while for legs. Felt every single rep. No joint pain, just self inflicted.

Leg press high wide feet - 18 plates *15, 16*14, 5*25(widowmaker)
Duck squat - 260*11 drop 160*9
Sldl - 315*10
Adductor - 170*9, 7
Calf Raise - 310*15, 12, 10, 9
Hanging knee raise - 5*20


----------



## Montego (Sep 26, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Hi Row wide - 190(+10lbs)*24, 22
Incline bench DB row - 55*27, 24
Hammer Flat Press w Back Pad - 180*25, 22
Standing DB fly (low to high) - 25*23
Cable lateral - 40*23, 21
Face pull - 100*22, 21
Triceps Press down - stack *17(broke the pulleys)
Dead stop skullcrusher - 100*21, 80*22
Preacher Curl - 90*22
Cable drag curl - 80*23
Ab machine


----------



## Montego (Sep 29, 2019)

Lower muscle rounds

High close leg press - 16*25(+1),22
Romanian split squats - 30*25(+5lbs)
Glute kickback - 70*24
Seated Calf Raise - 135*25, 23, 21

No arms today. Little elbow pain from work so I'll let em rest and hope they don't shrink.

The glute kickback is new for this rotation. I'm trying to get a stretch while the muscle is still engaged as much as possible. This is a hamstring tearer if there ever was one.


----------



## Montego (Sep 30, 2019)

Upper loading

Hammer Pulldown - 450*12, 7, 2 drops to failure
Rack Pull - 135+2 orange bands *15, 12
Flat machine press w pad - 360*11, 8
Cable fly - 100*15(failure)
Cage press - 135*9, 7
Cgbp - 235*11, 9
Drag curl - 50*12, 11

Rotating in new movements still to see what I can find that's gonna work.

The hammer Pulldown is a no go. That's maxed out with a pretty damn slow eccentric.

The banded rack pull was good. Amazing tension through the lats and mid back with the bands.

The machine press was good with the pad.

Cage press is always money.


----------



## Montego (Oct 3, 2019)

Lower Loading

Had a terrible headache all day. Blood pressure is good though. Think the Cialis might be fucking with me. Either way I felt like my head was going to explode so I went higher rep for legs instead of passing out.

Safety Bar squat - 365 20, 405*15
Duck squat - 225*15, drop 135*23
Hamstring Curl - stack *11 rest pause 5
Adductor - 150*18, 15
Calf Raise - 300*25, 21, 17,15


----------



## Montego (Oct 5, 2019)

Finally cracked 265. Not pretty but, we got there lol.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 5, 2019)

265.  Good grief monte.  That is enormous.  I feel huge at 220-225 at your height.  Its asses like you that remind me of how small I really am lol.

Going for more or maintaining 265?


----------



## Montego (Oct 5, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> 265.  Good grief monte.  That is enormous.  I feel huge at 220-225 at your height.  Its asses like you that remind me of how small I really am lol.
> 
> Going for more or maintaining 265?


Think we're gonna just try to hang around this weight and just improve the look.


----------



## Montego (Oct 5, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Low Cable Row underhand mid grip - 14*28, 15*23
Pulldown mid grip Underhand no knee catch holding stretch in rest - 9*23, 21
Cable Decline press - 70*24, 22
Hammer Dip standing - 225*23
Star shoulder press - 360*12/270*11, 270*21
DB lateral - 35*23
Heavy Partials - 80*19
Cgbp - 95kg*23, 22


----------



## Montego (Oct 6, 2019)

Lower Muscle rounds

Super tight today. Knees felt like they were going to blow the fuck out of my leg. Still no idea where that pain is coming from but, I might get it checked soon.

Plus, hacks were not the best option anyways for knees. Lightened the load and slowed it on down. 

Hack Squats - 225*26, 23
Close stance Hack - 225*22
Ham Glute raise - 185*24, 21
Adductor - 110*22, 21
Abductor - 110*23
Calf press - 240*24, 22, 22, 21
Preacher Curl machine - 70*26, 23


----------



## Montego (Oct 8, 2019)

Upper loading

Feeling good today.

Bb row - 405(+20lbs)*8, 6 drop 315*6, 225*5(dead stop)
Snatch grip rack pull - 405(+90)*12
Incline Smith - 275*12, 10, 7
Cable fly - 90*17
Hammer Shoulder Press - 270*8, 230*9
DB Lateral - 35*15, 45*8
Drag curl - 90*18, 14

Rows are getting much much better. Not only is the weight increasing I'm feeling them across the entire back more now too.


----------



## Montego (Oct 8, 2019)

Adding some thickness.


----------



## Montego (Oct 10, 2019)

10oz skirt
12oz potato


----------



## Montego (Oct 10, 2019)

Lower loading

Leg press feet low mid (more challenging then I remember) - 12 plates *15, 13, 10

Sldl - 325*10, 7

Single Leg press high foot knee to chest - 2 plates *15, 12

Calf Raise - 210*20, 17, 15

Adductor - 170*11, 9

Abductor - 170*12, 10

Pulldown curl (why not) - 80*15, 12, 11


----------



## Montego (Oct 11, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Smith Row - 335(+20)*24, 23
Close grip pull down - 15(+1plate)*23
Star Chest Press - 270*25, 270*15/180*7
Cable Fly - 120*23
Cable front raise - 2*23
DB lateral - 35*22
Rope extension - 8*23, 21
Ez Curl - 70*24, 22


----------



## Montego (Nov 5, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Stilllllll getting stronger.

The Smith was taken and the other was broke. Had to use the hammer row which I haven't used in a while so, I worked off my last muscle round on that machine from my log book a few weeks back.

Hammer row (per side) - 180*27(+3)
Hammer row (both sides at the same time) - 90*23
Close grip pull down - 16(+1)*23
Star Chest Press - 280(+10)*24, 28(+10)*22(+7)/180*6
Cable front raise - 30(+10)*23
Cable Lateral - 40(+5)*25(+1)

Dats dat.


----------



## Montego (Nov 9, 2019)

Upper loading

Meh session. Nothing ground breaking. Subbing tbar for one arm Bb rows the next few weeks to see what happens. Gonna get strong af on these.

T bar row - 5 plates *9, 8,backoff set 3*15
Assisted pullup - 14*12, 10
Incline hammer - 380(+10)*8, 370*8(-1), backoff 270*9
Star shoulder press (turned this into a single big drop) - 450*5(-2), 360*5, 270*7, 180*12
Cable lateral with wrist cuff - 30*20, 15
Preacher Curl Machine - 100*10, 8, 90*12
DB extension - 30*20
Neutral grip press down - 80*20, 17

Dunno what the dip in strength was from. I guess I've been increasing weight every week for months now so, it was bound to happen. Possibly the extra set of Incline hurt the shoulder press I'm guessing.


----------



## Montego (Nov 11, 2019)

Lower loading. Went well!

High wide leg press - 18*19(+2), 18(+4)*8,10*20 widowmaker 
Duck squat - 300(+20)*12, 300(+20)*8
Sldl - 405(+85)*6(-6)
Adductor/Abductor - 170*12(+1),15(+1)/12,14
Calf Raise - 280*23, 21, 19, 19


----------



## Montego (Nov 11, 2019)

Little update on where I'm at with my growing phase.

264.4 this morning empty.

I'm chubby, I can't walk up stairs without being out of breath, I'm stuffed all the time and I feel like a fat shit lol.

I'm also strong as fuck and have a different look, especially when I'm training. It's that bursting full but not completely separated "he's strong as a bull" look if you know what I mean.... 

Update Complete


----------



## Montego (Nov 13, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Still moving exercises in and out to find the new set up. We're narrowing it down though.

High row (wide grip) - 190(+10)* 25
Incline bench DB row - 60(+5)*24
Cable Pulldown face pull - 10*24
Dip Machine - 330(+10)*24, 270*23
DB front raise - 35*23
Bb underhand front raise - 40*24
Drag curl ss Underhand extension - 90*24, 22/ 22,21


----------



## Montego (Nov 14, 2019)

Lower muscle rounds

High close lp - 12(+2)*25, 23

Smith lunge - 40(+20)*24

Seated curl - 120*23

Close grip Incline - 190(+5)*24

That's a wrap


----------



## Montego (Nov 14, 2019)

Update sent yday to the coach.

Looks like we're going to end the current blast in four weeks.

Will be adding an extra 100mg npp and 50mg anadrol. I'm waiting on his response for drol dosing. I prefer to go with my pre workout only method and, I think he'll be fine with that but, if he says ed I'll do that.

It's been a productive growing phase. Right around 16lbs or so from my low weight since we started and even though I definitely added some fat, I added quite a bit of lean tissue for sure.

Going to wait on the schedule for next year and see when my vacation is so I can pick a show. June or July would be a decent target so, we'll see what is happening during those months.


----------



## Montego (Nov 24, 2019)

Lower muscle rounds

Smith box squat - 315(+40)*26(+1), 22

Extension - 100(+10)*25(+2)

Sissy Squat - 25

Kickback - 90(+20)*25

Underhand extension ss Ez Curl - 90*26/80*25

Seated curl ss overhead extension - 30*24/25*22


----------



## Montego (Nov 25, 2019)

Upper loading.

Good ole anadrol strength

Bb row - 405*10(+1), 8, 315*10(+2)
Incline Smith - 315(+40)*10(-2), 275*10(+3), 8(+2)
Hammer shoulder press - 270*10(+1), 9(+1)
DB lateral - 40*20(+6), 45(+5)*14
Preacher Curl - 90*28(rest pause)


----------



## Montego (Nov 29, 2019)

Back gains in five months. Getting better.


----------



## Montego (Dec 2, 2019)

Despite my better judgment I trained lower muscle rounds yday.

I woke up and the knee was feeling fine so I went to train with the intent to stop if anything felt off.

It actually felt ok until I was doing my walk of death (body weight Lunges) and I had a mis step at forced reps past failure. It's kinda bitchy today but, not terrible

Leg press high close (heels only) - 12+50(+50)*27, 24
Seated hamstring curl - 110*25(+2)
Extension - 120(+10)*27
Adductor/Abductor - 130(+10)*24/25
Calf press - 280*29, 27, 25, 22
Walking Lunges - failure with forced reps


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 2, 2019)

swoleo! what are your goals, compete, be huge, strongman contest... you?re already a big nasty ugly giant  lol


----------



## Montego (Dec 4, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> swoleo! what are your goals, compete, be huge, strongman contest... you?re already a big nasty ugly giant  lol


Lol. Plan to hit a show mid year or so.

I was ready for one at the end of last year then my mom went into icu and I had to start caring for her and my dad so, money got too tight to justify it.

She's better now though so, we're gonna see what we can do in 2020.


----------



## Montego (Dec 4, 2019)

Upper loading

Gotta keep grinding!

Meadows Row (new) - 160*12, 160*9
Prone chest supported row (hanging over pad, all upper back) - 3 plates*8
Incline Hammer - 380*9(+1), 360*9(+1),270*10
Star shoulder press - 450*6(+1), 360*10
DB front raise - 30*5 in the hole

Gotta get used to training after work. Haven't had to do that in a while so, I'll need to adjust. I'm sure strength suffered a little but, I had more meals in me so, that is a plus.


----------



## REHH (Dec 4, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> swoleo! what are your goals, compete, be huge, strongman contest... you?re already a big nasty ugly giant  lol



Lol


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 5, 2019)

Montego said:


> Lol. Plan to hit a show mid year or so.
> 
> I was ready for one at the end of last year then my mom went into icu and I had to start caring for her and my dad so, money got too tight to justify it.
> 
> She's better now though so, we're gonna see what we can do in 2020.



Thats true, I remember that. You?re good peeps monte  Glad to hear she is better, I took care of my Pops in his last days here, I would do it again no questions asked. 

wellthen.... Monte trumps 2020 ?? haha


----------



## Montego (Dec 6, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> Thats true, I remember that. You?re good peeps monte  Glad to hear she is better, I took care of my Pops in his last days here, I would do it again no questions asked.
> 
> wellthen.... Monte trumps 2020 ?? haha


Dats right! Hopefully my vacation is near a show that is close instead of a couple hours away. Might be forced to go to the Big D.

Lower loading

Starting to get the point where weights are making me nervous. That's a good thing.

High wide leg press - 18plates +50lbs(+50)*15, 10, widowmaker 10+50(+50)*22
Sldl - 485*9(+3), 315*12
Duck leg press - 270*15(+3), 11
Adductor - 170*15(+3), 10
Abductor - 170*20(+5), 15
Calf press - 270*25, 24, 22, 20
Cable curl - 90*15, 12, 10
Single arm rope extension - 30*15, 12, 9


----------



## Montego (Dec 11, 2019)

Lower muscle rounds. Knee wasn't terribly bad.

High close lp - 12+50(+50)*29(+3), 23

Smith lunge - 50(+10) 25, 23

Hammer Sldl (substitute exercise) - 135*24

Adductor rest pause - 150*18,8,5 (+5 total) 

Abductor rest pause - 150*19,11,6 (+6 total) 

Seated Calf Raise - 90*24, 23, 21

Bb curl - 95*25, 75*23


----------



## Montego (Dec 13, 2019)

Upper loading. Don't have my log book in front of me but, if I remember correctly - 

Plate loaded Pulldown - 370(+10)*8, 320(+50)*10, 270(+90)*10
Low Cable Row - 20*13(+1)
Star flat chest press - 410(+50)*8, 360*8
DB Incline - 90*8, 60*14
Smith behind neck press - 205(+20)*8, 185*10(+3)
DB shrug 3 count hold - 85(+15)*18, 14, 12
Rope extension - 95(+10)*15, 13, 11

Bumped the weight up quite a bit to get in the lower rep ranges. I missed reps from my previous rotation but, not a ton. Two here and there on chest and back. Going to top out strength before the cruise starts so I'll have plenty of motivation to keep the weight on the bar.


----------



## Montego (Dec 15, 2019)

Lower loading.

Stronger. It's getting silly honestly. I'll look at my log book but, I've gotten so much stronger this blast I'm pretty impressed with myself lol.

Low mid leg press - 14(2 high) *20, 14*18(+3), 12(+2)*20
Single Leg press - 100kg(+10)*15, 12
Seated hamstring curl - 120(+10)*12, 11
Adductor/Abductor - 190(+20)*13/15, 12/13
Calf Raise - 320(+20)*20, 18, 17, 15


----------



## Montego (Dec 16, 2019)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Didn't do upper pump yday. Trying to see if recovery is being effected by upper pump like it was lower pump.

Smith Row - 345(+10)*24, 345(+10)*23(+1)
DB Incline Row - 70(+10)*23
Hammer Incline - 330*24(+1), 280(+10)*23(+1)
Hammer Shoulder press - 180*29(testing position) 
Neutral face pull - 11*29, 14*23
Single arm press down - 40*23, 22
Ez Curl - 80*23
DB palm up curl - 35*22

Wicked pumps. 

In the last week I've had five people who are regulars at the gym come up and ask me what I'm weighing and what I'm doing. A couple asked what I changed since they have seen me growing over the last two years. 

Same answers, and they're true, training with lower volume and more frequency and, sticking to my diet just like if it were prep. Drugs never come up because that's not the answer lol. 

Older guy asked if that changed, I said "yeah, I'm actually using less lol"


----------



## Montego (Jan 1, 2020)

Figured I would start the year off squatting.

 Based this session on my last log book entry. I have in my notes strength was down that session from being sick with a head cold so, take these numbers with a grain of salt. I did feel strong as fuck though.

Also, I'm pulling upper pump out for a few weeks to see how recovery goes. I'm still sore today from upper loading two days ago so, wouldn't have been beneficial anyways.

Got lazy on my ab training during my blast so, conscious effort to get some work back in. It's hard to actually do them, much like hamstrings, because I KNOW I'll cramp up at some point. Even when I'm conditioned for them I'll cramp on both body parts. 

Safety Bar squat - 405*15(+7), 405(+90)*10(-2)
Duck squat - 300*15(+2), 300*12(+2)
Adductor - 170*12(+2)/12, 170*9(+2)/10(+1)
Hamstring Curl - stack*13(+3), 9(+2)
Calf Raise - 280*20, 18, 15, 12
Knee raises - 3*10
Vacuum stretch - 3*10 seconds


----------



## Montego (Jan 4, 2020)

Upper muscle rounds.

Good session. That lower back issue is still there but it didn't bother me today. Good progression on lifts too.

Hammer row (one arm) - 225(+15)*23
Cable Row (one arm) - 8*26
Close grip pull down - 16*22
Start flat press - 290(+10)*23, 230*23(+1)
Cable lateral with cuff - 25*26, 25*25
Bb shrug - 225*28, 24
Incline curl ss rope extension - 25*26/70*20, 25*23/70*16

I've been doing laterals with the cuff attachment for a while so, I bought a set of cuffs so I can do both arms at once. These have gotten pretty popular on social media. They keep tension on the medial delt at the bottom of the ROM unlike a DB or holding a handle in general will if, you set the cables up low enough. I like em.

Coach tweaked the diet to. I haven't been able to finish off my first meal of the day in a couple weeks I guess for sheer volume issues. We subbed the oats out for equal amounts of toast. All my other meals are going down fine.


----------



## Montego (Jan 4, 2020)

#staple


----------



## Montego (Jan 6, 2020)

Went in for lower muscle rounds.

Wasn't completely recovered but, I had a strong session regardless. Hopefully tomorrow I'll not be as sore as after my loading day.

Leg press high heels - 14(+40lbs)*26(-1), 12+50*26(+2)
Leg extension - 130(+10)*26
Seated leg curl - 110*25(+3)
Standing Calf Raise - 140(+20)*26, 24, 22
Abductor RP set - 170*15/8/4(+1 total rep)
Preacher Curl - 95(+5)*25, 23
Hanging knee raise - 4*10

Chugging back along. Back to training and getting all the calories in has changed my quickly. Back to being full and not as soft.

Tomorrow will be upper loading hopefully.


----------



## Montego (Jan 6, 2020)

Fourth meal post workout.

First was oats, egg whites, pb and banana shake.

Next three were all - 

10oz chicken breast

2c white rice (cooked in Tomato bouillon)

Chic Fil A sauce (Kroger brand)

Besides the first which had an avocado

Also made my famous banana pudding for the wife and kids. This shit is like crack cocaine so I won't even taste it.


----------



## Montego (Jan 7, 2020)

Upper loading

Let's keep progressing shall we?

I don't give a fuck what ANYONE says, if you continually get stronger in the 6-12 rep range while keeping form the same, you're going to fucking grow. End of conversation. No rebuttal. No if's. That's the way it is.

T bar row (still working these back in) - 4 plates *10, 4*8, 3*11
Incline Hammer - 380*10(+1), 360*10(+1), 270*12
Star shoulder press - 450*7(+1), 360*9(+3)
Bent over cable lateral - 30*18(+3), 15(+2)
Hanging knee raise - 4*10
Cgbp - 225*15, 13


----------



## Montego (Jan 9, 2020)

Was talking to one of my guys yday about log booking. His got ruined by a leaking pipe so, he couldn't go back in time to see progression.

I decided to flip back a couple months in mine today and just see where I'm at.

Today's lower loading sets were -
 Mid stance leg press - 18*20, 18*12 few months back it was 16+50*15/10
Duck leg press - 5
4*20, 3*25 few months back 3*20, 3*14
Sldl - 405*10, 315*12 few months back 365*9, 225*10
Adductor/Abductor - 170*19/23, 170*16/19 few months back 150*12/15, 130*13/16

So, yeah. Big jumps in strength last year. May not seem like a ton but given I was already what I considered strong back then, it's great progress imo.

Also, ALL of these were pb's today. 

Plus, I'm low on blood and cruising in my gears


----------



## Montego (Jan 11, 2020)

Upper Muscle rounds

Solid. Strong. Let's keep getting it.

Hi row (both sides at once, weight per side) - 105*24(+2)
One side at a time - 90*25(+2)
Partial Pulldown - 12*27(+4), 14+(2)*24
Dip Machine - 360(+20)*22(-1), 290*25(+2)
Cable fly press - 100*25
Reverse shoulder press - 180*24(+2), 180*22(+1)
DB lateral - 30*25(+2)
Rope extension - 9(+1)*23
Multiple curl variations to straight set failure. 

I got a pair of Iron Rebel elbow sleeves yday. They're the short sleeve that just covers the elbow and gd are they uncomfortable. I think I got the wrong size too start with, 12.5', need a 13', but, there's a big fucking seam that runs inside and it's annoying af. I'm gonna send them back and see about the bigger size. 

Figured I would start using some equipment here and there before I NEEDED it. Plus my left elbow has had a couple days where it's tender.


----------



## Montego (Jan 12, 2020)

Lower muscle rounds

Fucking knee is acting up again. Dunno wtf is going on. I'm gonna have to get it checked. Still trained as usual, just in some pain.

Leg press feet low and close - 12*23(+1), 10*23
Smith lunge - 70(+20)*23
Smith Sldl (new) - 205*25
Smith single leg Sldl (awesome) - 70*22
Calf press - 290(+10)*23, 22, 22, 21
Adductor RP - 170*20(+2)/12(+1)/6(+2)
Abductor RP - 170*21/15(+4)/7(+3)
EZ Curl Preacher (straight sets) - 105*18, 15, 14, 12

The single leg deads kill. It's similar to a Bulgarian split squat set up but, you do a Sldl instead. Stretch made me cramp.


----------



## Montego (Jan 15, 2020)

Upper loading

Plate loaded Pulldown - 370*9(+1), 360(+40)*9(+1), 270*10(+2)

Stretchers - 7*20/15

Star flat press - 410*9, 360*9

Cable Fly high low - 120*15/12

Behind neck Smith - 225(+20)*7(-1), 185*12(+2)

DB swings - 45*50, 45*30

Hanging knee raise - 4*15


----------



## Montego (Jan 16, 2020)

Lower loading

Maxed out the leg press. It's pretty steep compared to most so, this is plenty of weight lol. Doesn't look too impressive. MIGHT be able to balance another plate on each side at the top but I dunno how secure they would be. Next we add to the foot plate. 

Leg press feet high mid - 20(40)*13(-2), 18*17(+2), WM 14(+40)*25(+5)

One leg press - 110(+10)*15(+3), 130(+30)*9(-1)

Seated hamstring curl - 110*13(+5)

Bicep tricep stuff

Knee raises


----------



## Montego (Jan 18, 2020)

Muscle rounds.

No back today. Gym was packed, fucking new years, and I mean PACKED. The most people I've ever seen in the gym by far. When walking from your car to the gym becomes cardio, you gotta get a handicap tag .

Incline Hammer - 335(+5)*24, 290(+10)*23
Cable Fly - 140(+20)*25
Hammer shoulder press - 260(+50)*23
Lateral with cuff - 30*25, 25*24
Tricep v bar (new cable station) - stack *23, stack *21
Drag curl - 95*24, 95*22

That's a wrap.

Got the bigger elbow sleeves and they're still pretty uncomfortable. I'll keep using them since they were fucking $45 but, they did their job. Just had to fold them over between sets.


----------



## Montego (Jan 21, 2020)

Lower muscle rounds

Took a couple extra rest days to let this knee stop acting up. Didn't help. Fuck it. I've got a feeling it's going to give soon.

Heels high leg press - 14+50(+50)*24, 12+50(+50)*23

Extension - 130(+20)*24

Sissy Squat - bw*24

Lying leg curl - 130(+20)*22

Calf Raise +140*24, 22, 21, 21

DB curl - 35*23, 22

Hanging knee raise - 12*4

Vacuum stretch - 3*10 seconds


----------



## Montego (Jan 22, 2020)

Upper loading

Strength took a bit of a hit today n lost a couple reps on pressing. Meh.

Bb rows - 405*8, 7

Rack Pull - 585*6

Incline Smith - 315*10(-2), 275*11

Hammer flat press - 180*12

Hammer shoulder press - 270*10(-2), 270*7(-1)

Single arm Tricep press down - 50*12, 50*8, 50*6

Hanging knee raise - 4*12

Let's see what the next session brings. Blip on the strength hopefully.


----------



## Montego (Jan 23, 2020)

Off today.

Just eating and doing little errands.

Ordered some brakes and rotors for my car but they were the wrong size in the rear. Had to send those back.

Did some food prep, chicken, beef, steaks, potatoes.

Had lunch with the wife. Lean brisket with red potatoes and green beans.

Did some chores, sweeping, mopping, wiping down counters, laundry, dishes.

Just helping where I can since I've been extra busy with work and clients. My wife is trying to quit smoking soooooo, I'm trying to avoid that hate as well lol.


----------



## Montego (Jan 25, 2020)

Sitting around 261 now. Fully in cruise mode. Sleeping as much as I can. Eating on time and on plan. I'm fatter then I've been in about four years right now. Not super excited about that but, can't carve a pebble as they say. I haven't tried to push my weight this high, this loosely in years but, I trust the coach so I just follow the plan. The biggest reason I'm not overly worried is the fact that strength keeps increasing. Even in a more natural hormone state stop, if that's happening, good things will surely follow. I'm not really sure what I'll do post contest as far as off season. I love being big and strong AF but, I also like to see my abs relaxed lol. 

Lower loadings

Strength didn't drop on lower. Picked up some reps in the squat. I moved my target rep range on my first movement for legs a few weeks back to see how they would respond. So far I like what I'm seeing so, I'll continue to keep it in the higher reps instead of 6-10. I'll move them back heavier soon but, I needed to work out the mind muscle connection to my glutes and hams a bit as well as the fact that, I've maxed out the safety squat bar in the 6-10 range and I didn't want to have to ditch it before prep. Also did upper pump. Getting fat. Needed to burn some calories. 

Safety Squats - 405*16(+1), 405*12(+2)
Duck squat - 320(+20)*15, 320(+20)*12
Lying hamstring curl - 90kg*12 (very easy but cramped as usual)
Adductor\Abductor - 190*11/12, 150*13*15
Calf Raise - 150*22, 21, 19, 16
Hanging knee raise - 2*12
Vacuum stretch - 2*15 seconds
Preacher machine - 75*12, 11, 10, 9
Upper pump


----------



## ROID (Jan 26, 2020)

405 * 16

Wow

You?re just running HRT dose of test ?


----------



## HFO3 (Jan 26, 2020)

Monte is a lot of things, one of them is ?a machine? the dude doesn?t fkk around in the gym. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (Jan 26, 2020)

ROID said:


> 405 * 16
> 
> Wow
> 
> You?re just running HRT dose of test ?


Yessir yessir. Been cruising about five weeks now I think.


----------



## Montego (Jan 26, 2020)

HFO3 said:


> Monte is a lot of things, one of them is ?a machine? the dude doesn?t fkk around in the gym.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Montego (Jan 27, 2020)

Upper Muscle Rounds

I started warming up on the high row and just wasn't feeling my lats so, tried a new machine today for my "row" movement. It's a Star brand "vertical row". Basically just a seated Incline row with multiple grips but, they are all very narrow which is why I never use it. Decided to find the lowest grip, which is also angled out slightly, a try. These felt really good. Big big stretch and as long as I pulled all the way to my chest, I felt them. Sometimes you gotta adapt. I've got about five more pins on the stack for this machine so, not much room to improve but, we'll see. Along with the row, my presses were all different due to how many people were there. Meh


Vertical row - 105kg*27, 105*24
Close grip pull down - 16*24(+2)
Hammer flat press with pad - 180*26, 180*24
Cable fly - 190*23
Star shoulder press - 270*23
1 arm Cable lateral w cuff - 30*27(+4)
Hammer shrug - 225*23
Bb curl - 95*23(+1)

Not bad. Can always be better.


----------



## Montego (Jan 28, 2020)

Lower muscle rounds

Tired. Recovery is starting to suffer a bit this last week. Still sore a tiny bit today from Squats on loading day when I would typically be fully recovered. This also happened last week as well if I remember correctly. If I'm still lagging here in the next few days I'll be going back to eod training if not more rest then that. I removed REAL a working set today due to this. 

I misread my log book, didn't increase weights on my thigh movement to start the training.

Leg press high close - 14*27(+1), 6*32(very slow, paused at the bottom)
Extension - 150(+20)*23
Seated leg curl - 115(+5)*23 cramp ended set as usual
Adductor laying back - 90*23, 22
Calf press - 280*23, 22, 22


----------



## Montego (Jan 29, 2020)

Plan updates.

Going to start tightening up a little bit before we start prep.

Had some carbs pulled, mostly from the final meal of the day on training days.

And, 6 30 minute sessions of cardio... Fuck lol.

Time to lose a little chub.


----------



## Montego (Feb 3, 2020)

Lower loading.

Got called to work yday  unexpectedly so I missed legs. Got them done today but, only had three hours of sleep so it wasn't stellar. First top set was disappointing so, went a tiny bit lighter and smoothed out tempo.

Leg press mid stance - 18+50(+50)*12, 14+50*15, 10+50*20(widowmaker)
Duck leg press - 4*25(+5), 4*20
Sldl (subbed in hammer single leg Sldl) 135*9, 7
Adductor - 170*18, 15
Calf Raise - 160*20, 17, 15, 12
Preacher single arm curl - 35*15, 12, 10, 9, 7

No cardio today. My off days for cardio will be the days I train legs. No need to beat them up any more then I already did


----------



## Montego (Feb 4, 2020)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Fasted cardio this morning was neighborhood walk. Wore a fit bit to try and track heart rate and keep it elevated enough to matter.

First meal -
6 whole eggs
1 avocado
3 1/2 slices of toast (90ish g carbs)

Training - intra - 50g hbcd, 12g eaa's, 8g Citrulline, 5g creatine 

Partial Pulldown - 14(+2)*25, 14*22
Close grip Pulldown (leaning back) - 18*23
Dip Machine - 360*23(+1), 290*23
Reverse grip dip, facing machine - 185*23
Smith shoulder press - 185*23
Dual handle face pull - 70*23
Bb shrug (straight sets) - 225*15, 13
Triceps extension - 30*23, 22
Bb curl - 70*22, 21
Hanging knee raise - 4*15

Post workout -
12oz egg whites 
1 packet oats 
1 banana 
2tbsp pb


----------



## Montego (Feb 6, 2020)

Lower muscle rounds

Low close leg press - 12*25(+2), 10*24(+1)
Squat machine lunge (new) - 50*24(grinder)
Reverse hack sldl (new) - 50*27
Calf press (new machine) - 260kg*25, 23, 22
Adductor/Abductor leaned back - 130*25/58
Ez bar cable curk - 110*22
Dual cable curl - 60*25
Single arm dip machine - 50kg*25
Hanging knee raise - 5*12-15

Tired from a twelve hour shift but, got it in.


----------



## Montego (Feb 7, 2020)

Upper loading

Sore all over today. Upper back, delts, arms, just everything. I think it's my bodies way of saying I need a cruise week. Strength has dropped a tiny bit on a couple exercises this week but, has improved on others. Could be the reduction in food too. Will see what the coach says.

Plate loaded Pulldown - 380(+10)*8(-1), 320*9, 270*12
Low Cable Row - stack *11(-2)
Star Chest Press - 360(-50)*10, 270*11 drop 180*1
Cable fly - 100*15, 13, 11
Behind neck Smith - 225*5(-2), 185*9
Behind the back shrug - 225*12, 10, 9
One arm extension - 40*15, 15, 8


----------



## Delt123 (Feb 13, 2020)

Still updating these? I?ll read through them soon, doing fortitude myself! I see you do some kind of modification due to injuries? 

Are you using the logbook at the end of the ebook or do you have your own?


----------



## Montego (Feb 13, 2020)

Delt123 said:


> Still updating these? I?ll read through them soon, doing fortitude myself! I see you do some kind of modification due to injuries?
> 
> Are you using the logbook at the end of the ebook or do you have your own?


Yeah I'm still updating but took this week off.

I use the template from the ebook but, I put it all in a spreadsheet and adjusted the columns so I have more room to write.

I put those in a binder and use that.

And yeah, my break atm is due to a knee that's been giving me issues since before Christmas. Finally decided to take a break again and give it more time.

FT has been awesome. By far my favorite training program I've used and I've used a lot lol.


----------



## Delt123 (Feb 14, 2020)

Aah yeah I will adjust the columns too, they?re pretty small! 

I?m enjoying FT a lot too! Are you programming muscle rounds and pumpsets? Or do you really do them ?on the fly? as Scott recommend? I have a hard time to not program them lol


----------



## Montego (Feb 17, 2020)

Delt123 said:


> Aah yeah I will adjust the columns too, they?re pretty small!
> 
> I?m enjoying FT a lot too! Are you programming muscle rounds and pumpsets? Or do you really do them ?on the fly? as Scott recommend? I have a hard time to not program them lol


Muscle rounds absolutely.

Pump sets I don't log but, I do typically use the same exercises but, might vary the intensity technique with 1.5 reps, 21's, Partials, even drop sets from time to time.


----------



## Montego (Feb 17, 2020)

Back to the regular scheduled program.

Upper loading -

Decent. Strength was the same as last rotation on this grouping. Pulled my second loading set for a rest pause on a couple exercises just to get a little more failure.

Bb row - 405*8, 315*12/5/3(rest pause)
Rack Pull - 495*8, 405*12
Incline Smith - 315*10, 225*12/6/3(RP)
Flat press machine - 180*15, 13
Hammer Shoulder Press - 270*6, 180*12/5/3(RP)
Close grip Smith - 225*6, 135*12/6/4(RP)
Reverse Pec Deck - 180*18, 15, 12

Cardio later on.

Tomorrow is rest then, we'll feel out the knee Wednesday. Might need to tweak the approach.


----------



## Montego (Feb 19, 2020)

Lower day.

Decided to keep weights light and get in more volume with higher reps as well. I fucking hate training like this but, I didn't have much knee discomfort at all. I suppose I'll keep this in play until I get and use up the bpc.

Safety Bar squat - 225*25, 25, 25
Split squat - 25*15, 15, 15
Leg extension (one leg at a time - - 50*18, 18, 18
Calf Raise - 290*25, 22, 20, 20
Knee raise - 5*20
 Upper pump after.

Adding the upper pump back in for a bit since my lower day will be less intense. Recovery shouldn't be an issue I believe but, I'll be tracking it.

Gh was added back yday. 3.3iu ed. Will increase this a little bit at a time, up to probably 6 units per day.

Time for cardio!


----------



## Montego (Feb 21, 2020)

Off today.

Knee feels about the same. No increase in pain besides what I always have felt over the years after a leg day.

Tomorrow is upper muscle rounds, then I'll add a rest day before lower muscle rounds.

Rehab today -

Ice

Massage gun

Inversion table

Jet tub

Cold shower

Bpc157 is on the way.


----------



## Montego (Feb 21, 2020)

Ninja grill arrived! Fucking sweeeeeewt!

Air fried some sweet potato tots. Perfect!

Zero oil just cooking spray.

Gonna grill up some chicken here soon to see how it goes.

Also, posing trunks arrived. Wooptey doo.


----------



## Montego (Feb 23, 2020)

Lower muscle rounds

Knee still feeling decent after training. Continued with lighter loads and an overly controlled approach.

Pin selector leg press feet high close - 270*26, 210*24, 210*22

Leg extension - 110*25

Lying leg curl - 60kg*25

Adductor rest pause - 130*18, 12, 9

Abductor rest pause - 130*19, 14, 11

Calf Raise - 280*25, 23, 22, 21

Triceps overhead extension - 30*25

Hanging knee raise - 5*20

Cardio done post workout since I slept in and ate late.

Update pic from yday(Tapatalk won't let me upload some of them since I'm only in my trunks). Little over eight weeks into my cruise atm so I'm pretty soft. We pulled food down about ten days ago and I dropped eight lbs pretty quick then slowly declining from there. These were at 251.6.


----------



## Montego (Feb 25, 2020)

Upper loading

Worked late into this morning. Slept till 130. Didn't have my typical first meal since I wanted to beat the gym rush. Drank egg whites, had bread and pb.

Chest supported t bar row - 4+25(+25)*10, 8, 3*12
Snatch grip rack pull - 405*14
Incline hammer - 385*9, 6, 295*10
Cable fly - 180*12
Smith high Incline press - 275*6, 225*10
Bb shrug pulling against stops - 225*12, 10
Preacher Curl - 45*15, 13, 11, 9
Rope curl - 60*15, 13, 12, 10
Hanging knee raise - 4*15


----------



## killionb12 (Feb 25, 2020)

Montego said:


> Ninja grill arrived! Fucking sweeeeeewt!
> 
> Air fried some sweet potato tots. Perfect!
> 
> ...



We just got a ninja air fryer as well. Freaking love it. Definitely worth the $200+ we spent on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (Feb 27, 2020)

Lower loading

High reps,slow and controlled. Rest was shorter then usual which gassed me hard by the time I made it to stiff leg deads.

Leg press mid stance - 12*20, 20, 17

Duck leg press - 3*17, 15

Sldl - 405*6, 315*10

Adductor - 110*20, 19

Abductor - 110*20, 18

Calf press - 2102*25, 23, 22, 20

Ab machine - 125*15, 14, 13, 11


----------



## Montego (Mar 5, 2020)

Diet has not been perfect this last week.

No food I shouldn't have had, just could not get in every meal since my appetite was shot and I had a couple come up on me.

Yday and today were back to plan so, back to normal.

Rice, beef, sugar free Ketchup (this shit is awesome)


----------



## Montego (Mar 7, 2020)

Good session today. Feel about 90%. Little congestion but that's it.

Equipment I had scheduled to use was taken almost every time so, I adjusted.

Hammer Pulldown - 450*11, 360*10, 270*11
Rack Pull - 12 plates *10
Star flat press - 360*11(+1), 360*6, drop 270*6
Cable fly - 80*11 2drops
Hammer reverse shoulder press - 230*14, 9
Lateral w cuff - 30*18, 13
DB shrug - 75*25, 23
Extension - 40*12, 11, 9

Stronger. Better.


----------



## Montego (Mar 9, 2020)

Lower loading today.

Knee has been feeling good. Today there was a slight pressure/pain during warm up so, didn't go crazy on Squats. Weight is what others will consider heavy but, I typically pull 15+ reps with it. Just felt the weights, kept tension, stopped  very short of failure.

Safety Bar squat - 405*11, 405*10
Duck safety bar squat - 225*20
DB Sldl - 90's*15, 13
One leg Sldl on Smith - 90*15, 12
Calf press - 450*30, 28, 27, 26
Adductor - 190*10, 9
Abductor - 190*13, 12
Hanging knee raises, bicep drop sets, upper pump for back and chest.

Gotta keep playing it smart I guess.


----------



## Montego (Mar 11, 2020)

Upper Muscle Rounds

Tweaking the exercises again. Just dialing in what I'm gonna have to really focus on during prep so, more thickness and upper back work.

Partial Pulldown - 15(+1)*25, 23
Landmine t bar - 3 plates *25
Snatch grip rack pull - 405*26
Incline Smith - 225*27, 24, 23
Reverse hammer shoulder press - 140*23, 21
Cable biceps curl - 8*27(+3), 23, 21
Hanging knee raise - 5*15

Feeling very good. Strong. Not as fat. Focused.


----------



## Montego (Mar 13, 2020)

Non training day.

Hamstrings are smooooooked!

Cardio all out of the way.

Works kicking me in the dick still. Last month I worked 25 of 29 days. This month I've worked 11 out of 13 so far. Getting pretty brutal but, I've got a week of vacation the week after next which is badly needed.

We had flights and hotel booked for NY but, I called the hotel we were going to stay out to try and get a low down on the area right now with everything happening. The receptionist told me, and I quote, "It's fucked up here, can't find shit, shelves are empty." lol. This was at a 5* hotel too right in time Square so for him to talk like that, lol, made up my mind.

Luckily we purchased the travel insurance on our package so, full refund from the hotel and vouchers for the full value of our flights that are good for a year.

We are trying to decide where to go that week still. Not really sure since everywhere is having closures but, it's our only week that we can have some time alone so, we're going somewhere dang it lol.


----------



## Montego (Mar 14, 2020)

Upper Loading

Not bad. Not really in the zone today though. Tired af.

Bb row - 405*8, 365*10(+50,-2)
Rack Pull - 495*12(+2)
Dead stop row - 225*10
Smith Incline - 315*10, rest pause 225*15(+3), 6, 4(+1)
Cable press - 200*10
Hammer Shoulder Press - 270*7(+1), 180*12
Cable Lateral w cuff - 40*12, 30*15
Ez Curl - 70*15, 13
Preacher Curl - 115*8 drop - 70*15, 9
Ab machine - 125*15*4
Vacuum stretch - 4*10


----------



## Montego (Mar 15, 2020)

Meal 4 -

10oz chicken breast
6oz potato

Air fryer doing work!

Meal 5 was flank

Meal 6 was eggs

30 minutes on treadmill this morning so no cardio this afternoon. 

Massage gun therapy for about ten minutes

Hang on inversion table for ten minutes

Took a sleep aid I started using from truenutrition.com. This shit knocks me the fuck out and i have CRAZY dreams. Last night I fell out of the fucking bed because I had a dream I was in a war zone lol. Got right back in bed and right back to sleep.

It does leave me a little drowsy in the morning so, I only take it when I know I'll get a full eight plus hours of sleep which isn't very often.

Time to dream of legs tomorrow and then crush some pr's at the gym!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 16, 2020)

Montego said:


> Meal 4 -
> 
> 10oz chicken breast
> 6oz potato
> ...



This is the best!


----------



## Montego (Mar 16, 2020)

Lower loading

Knee was pretty good. Little bit of pain but, adjusting foot placement helped. Strength went up this week quite a bit to last given its the second session in high rep ranges.

Leg press - no lockout, no stopping 12*25(+5), widowmaker - lockout at 15, 7, 4, rest pause 12, 7, 3
Single Leg duck press - 2*15, 12
Lying leg curl - 75kg*15, 13
Adductor/Abductor - 150*19/19, 110*19/19
Calf press - 240kg*25, 23, 22, 22
French press - Rest pause 185*10, 5, 3
Single arm extension - 50*8, 40*9
Hanging knee raise - 4*15


----------



## Montego (Mar 18, 2020)

Switched gyms since mine closed.

Started at a small "hard-core" place who's owner I know. Paying regular fees and not taking advantage of her which is something we should all be doing to help small local business.

Pulldown with mag grip (love this bar!) - 195*27, 23
Seated row (unknown company, it's heavy) - 135*23(1 arm) , 90*27(both arms)
Flat chest press (dunno who makes it, it's plate loaded and the arms move around freely side to side, much like a free weight, I like) - 230*24, 230*23
Incline Pec Deck (no idea who's) - 90*24, 22
DB front raise - 30*24
DB lateral - 25*23
Shrug machine - 360*24, 22
Ez bar - 80*22, 21


Oh this place is a shit hole and I fucking love it. No ac which is going to blow in a month but, zero people, plenty of machines for my muscle rounds even though they will be new to me and there will be a learning curve, six deadlift /squat platforms, reverse hyper, heavy dumbbells, owner is a former female competitor, heavy music blasting on the radio even though my Playlist is heavier and better 

It'll be fun as long as they don't get over crowded which is a concern since she had fifty people call yday about joining. She cut off new members as of today at closing so there isn't a crowd of people which might draw law enforcement if the city does shut down.

If this fails, blood and guts in the garage.


----------



## Montego (Mar 19, 2020)

Well fuck, my friends gym got shut down.

Time to adapt and spend money.

Bought a safety squat bar, landmine, landmine t bar attachment, landmine single handle.

This will round out about everything I need. Can continue the Hatfield squats as I have been since they don't fuck my knee up, t bar rows, Meadows rows, lots and lots of row variations and Squats. That's what's been working.

Anyways today I started day one in the garage. Fucking sweat my ass off.

Since I don't have equipment to do muscle rounds properly, the muscle round days will turn into high rep days on things I can't do muscle rounds safely on.

Volume will increase a tad to make up for intensity decrease.

Bb squat - 5 sets of 15 @225

Sldl - 5 sets of 10 @225

Split squat muscle rounds - 30*24, 23

Triceps extension with bands - green bands * fail 2*

Hanging knee raises - 5*15

Like I said, limited and having to try a new approach.

Good thing? I can look at my legs during training now lol. They're not exceptionally fat. Hamstrings and Adductors have improved. Decent shape for 19 weeks out but, they need more thickness. Calves are a fucking joke. Been hammering the shit out of them to. Time to get nasty with em.


----------



## Montego (Mar 21, 2020)

Upper loading. Limited weight for rows so I held the stretch longer. I gave up on Bb pressing a few months back but, I've got no other choice lol. It's just not a good movement for me. Don't feel it and I usually get a tweak.

Bb row - 300*15, 13, 12

Pullup - 6,5

DB pullover - 40*15

Slight Incline Bb bench - 255*10, 9, 8/ drop 205*7, 145*12

Slight Incline DB fly - 40's*15, 12

Bb military press - 205*7, 6

Behind neck Bb press - 145*15, 13

Bent over lateral ss side lateral - 30*19, 19/ 18,19 / 15,12

French press - 95/15, 12, 11

Hanging knee raises - 10, 10, 12, 12, 11


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 22, 2020)

Outstanding; carry on dude


----------



## Montego (Mar 22, 2020)

Picked up some plates today.

Craigslist and marketplace were barren so I had to buy some new which was still almost impossible.

Got 4 45# plates. Two are rubber coated and small..... They're not at big around as normal plates and a bit thicker but, I weighed them when I got home and they're exactly 45#. The other two are those VPX cast iron plates with handles.

They'll bring my available weights up to #480 which is enough for anything I do max effort besides rack deads and Squats but, since the knee isn't right, 405 will be as heavy as I go on the Squats probably.

All four were $207. $1.05 per lb which is a pretty good deal. Usually the standard cast iron weights are anywhere from $1.39-1.50lb and rubber coated is $1.79-1.99.
.


----------



## Montego (Mar 23, 2020)

Lower loading? Since I went high rep last session went a bit heavier today. Nothing to failure.

Still getting comfortable doing Bb Squats again. I can't hold the bar since my flexibility is shit so, I'm holding the plates by the grip handle.... I feel fine in this position but, if something goes wrong, I'm gonna rip a fucking arm off. Example - I set my hooks one peg too high. Instead of pulling the weights off and moving them, my lazy ass just left them. My last set, missed the right hook and had to fucking man handle it up into the catch. Not a great feeling. Lesson learned.

Bb squat - 275*12, 12, 11, 10, 10
Sldl - 315*10, 8
DB lunge - 30s*12, BW*FAIL
DB Curl ss Band Extension - 30*20/orange*15, 15,15, 13,12, 11,10

And that's your at home leg smoke.

Got my landmine in today as well! Wooop!


----------



## Montego (Mar 25, 2020)

Upper muscle rounds.

Fucking barbell broke lol. 4 plate t bar rows stripped the collar and, even after I tried to tighten it back up, it came loose during meadows rows. Already ordered another bar. This was a cheap ass CAP bar. Figured it would break soon. I was able to use the bar for my pressing but, anything where it's vertical won't be working. 

I did get my single hand attachment in today but, only three sets on muscle rounds before the bar snapped.

T bar row - 4*23, 22
Meadows - 2*14-broke
Pull-ups - 23
Floor press - 225*23, 205*22, 185*24
Seated shoulder press - 135*25, 23
Bench rear lateral - 30*27, 23
Side lateral - 30*23, 22
Knee raises - 5*15

Great pump. Floor press was new. Had to work out the best position to smash the chest in the upper portion of the lift. I didn't do triceps today since that smoked them pretty good.

Rolling right along! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (Mar 29, 2020)

Upper loading

Took the new BB for a spin today. It has some VERY aggressive knurling. Also, the hero grip rings are nice and deep and, at a perfect width for myself. Really happy with the bar. Don't think it's gonna take a crap on me any time soon.

Meadows rows - 3 plates *10, 9, 8
Rack pull - 435(all the weight I've got minus the 5/10's) *15
Incline BB bench (1 notch) - 275(+20)*8, 7, 5 225*10
BB shoulder press - 205*8(+2), 205*7
Behind neck - 155(+10)*10, 8
Close grip bench - 205*12,10
DB curl muscle rounds - 30*23, 22
Hanging knee raises - 5*15

Oh, treadmill broke. Sumbitch.I'm For real breaking everything. The incline had stopped working last week some time but, now the belt is stopping randomly. The treadmill is old but, very few miles on it. I think it has 210 when I got it? I guess it's electric shit going out. Gonna tinker with it when I've got time and maybe call a service company to repair it depending on how much a tech would cost to come diagnose it.

Until then, cardio in the neighborhood. It's still light cardio but, I'll have to find a few hills or something when the time comes.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 30, 2020)

Covid-19,
Be safe guys! Love All you guys! Love IMF.


----------



## Montego (Mar 31, 2020)

Lower loading

Working on getting used to the new bar. Went heavier but, still taking it easy on weight until I'm confident in the movement.

Need to have an adjustment done but, gd chiropractor is closed! Right hip is down quite a bit right now.

Safety Squat - 315*10(feeler set), 315*15, 14, 15
Sldl - 365(+50)*9(-1), 315*11(+2)
DB Lunge - 30's*15, 10
One leg hip thrust - 9, 7, 6
Bb curls - 95*8,5/ 65*12,11/ 45*13, 11
Knee raises - 5*15

I'm getting into a groove I guess. Cycle starts in about two weeks.


----------



## Montego (Apr 2, 2020)

Upper muscle rounds!

Really need to get more creative on chest. Regular BB press isn't ideal at all for muscle rounds since I'm unracking the bar for each mini set. It zaps my strength in the top portion of the lift so, I'm gassing fast as you'll see lol. I'm a shit presser anyways.

Overall it was a good session. Used some bands to finish off chest and triceps.

One arm BB dead stop row - 115*24,23
Pullups - 23, 22(assisted)
BB bench - 225*16/185*9, 185*16/155*9(ha)
Slight incline DB fly - 30*25
Banded fly - orange band *fail 2x
Seated dB lateral - 30*25, 22
Bent over dB lateral - 30*27
Triceps press - orange band *27, 23

Pretty OK. The press is embarrassing. I would use the safety catch to rest between sets but, that's almost like doing a floor press and I'm already doing those on my other muscle round day. Dunno, may just turn one into a high rep day like legs so my variety is still there.


----------



## killionb12 (Apr 3, 2020)

Montego said:


> Upper muscle rounds.
> 
> Fucking barbell broke lol. 4 plate t bar rows stripped the collar and, even after I tried to tighten it back up, it came loose during meadows rows. Already ordered another bar. This was a cheap ass CAP bar. Figured it would break soon. I was able to use the bar for my pressing but, anything where it's vertical won't be working.
> 
> ...



Damn it that sucks! Stop lifting so much damn weight and that won?t happen! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (Apr 7, 2020)

Upper loading.

Not much sleep Yday since I had to go into work early.

Training suffered a bit at the end of the session. Still got some solid work though.

Yates rows - 365*10, 7, 315*12
Dead shrugs - 225*20, 15
Incline bench - 255*11(+1), 8, 225*10
Military press - 205*4(-2), 185*6
Laterals ss Bb curls - 30*20/65*15, 19/13, 15*12, 20(partials)/11
Knee raises - 5*12

30 minutes of cardio post training.

Weight is down quite a bit after the free meal. Hovering around 242-244 right now.

So tired of being off. I feel weak and soft as fuck. Hopefully when the gear goes in weight will hold steady for a while and body comp will just improve. 215-220 shredded maybe? We'll see.


----------



## Montego (Apr 11, 2020)

Just broke the sixteen week out mark.

Waiting on updates from the coach but, im expecting to start my cycle today. Maybe not, we'll see what he says.

Works been busy for my essential self. Might be going back to a regular schedule soon which I don't enjoy. The on call schedule isn't great but, I am able to have a little more free time with it since I don't work every single day. It sucks cause I dunno when I'll work but, little more time not at work.

Garage training going good. Got exercise selection sorted pretty well and I've been back to focusing on progressive overload since I've got the weights dialed in better.

About to get upper muscle rounds in as we speak!


----------



## Montego (Apr 13, 2020)

Lower high rep muscle round high volume shit show day -

Knee was pretty painful today. Don't understand it. Feels great until it's under any load from a squatted position. Worked through it. High volume with lighter weights.

Safety bar squat - 275*12 - 7 sets, short rest, last set was pretty close to failure
Good mornings - 110*15 - 4 sets
DB leg curl - 30*12 - 2 sets
Split squat - 20*20 - 4 sets
High cable curl - 20*15-15-12-12-11
Hammer curl - 30*10-10
Knee raises - 5*12

Shitty session. I Fucking hate lower weight work but, it is what it is.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 14, 2020)

Man.  Your knee just seems to be an uphill battle.  Maybe time to go get it looked at from a professional?  Would be horrible if you kept pushing and something serious happened.  What is your plan with it?


----------



## Montego (Jul 13, 2020)

Oh, hey there. 20 days out update pics.


----------



## killionb12 (Jul 14, 2020)

Montego said:


> Oh, hey there. 20 days out update pics.



Shredding up nicely. That waist is shrinking!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bart (Jul 31, 2020)

Beast


----------

